# NF General Request Thread V3



## Juli (Oct 1, 2012)

Seeing how the amount of requests in the Giveaway's Thread has increased over the last time and disturbed the actual purpose of it, I've decided to create a separate thread for these requests. 

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2012)

c'mon              .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

11th and Amy please, sets/gifs preffered


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 1, 2012)

from *Resident Evil Damnation* - *Ada Wong* avas/sigs/sets/gifs - High Quality


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 1, 2012)

Samuel L Jackson avatars

150x150 / 150x200

Borderless


----------



## Imagine (Oct 1, 2012)

Gon Freaks or Killua Zoldyck ava/gifs/sets/sigs much appreciated.


----------



## L I N G E R (Oct 1, 2012)

Amy Adams Gif avatars? 150x150 appreciated.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I have a set of this?


----------



## Gin (Oct 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can I have a set of this?


Like this?


*Spoiler*: __ 

















I can add borders as well if you like.   If this isn't what you're looking for, never mind.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, please add borders if you don't mind.


----------



## Gin (Oct 1, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Yeah, please add borders if you don't mind.


Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Oct 2, 2012)

Date Massamune avis plz


----------



## Momoko (Oct 2, 2012)

Lana Del Rey~ Avys?//Gifs, anything please.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 2, 2012)

Any G Dragon or T.O.P avys?


----------



## Remyx (Oct 2, 2012)

Anything with Ino, Nami or Zoro.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 2, 2012)

from *Resident Evil Damnation* - *Ada Wong* avas/sigs/sets/gifs - High Quality


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

What are the junior and senior avy and sig sizes?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber said:


> Lana Del Rey~ Avys?//Gifs, anything please.


----------



## Remyx (Oct 3, 2012)

And could someone decorate this and make a nice set out of this for me?


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2012)

Looper avatars/gifs 150x200 pleeease


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2012)

can't see


----------



## Austin (Oct 3, 2012)

can someone put a dotted border on ?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 3, 2012)

Austin said:


> can someone put a dotted border on ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



;;;


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2012)

Remyx said:


> And could someone decorate this and make a nice set out of this for me?



With something so small? don't think so


----------



## Remyx (Oct 3, 2012)

I was hoping someone else would take care of the size.


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2012)

Take care of it how? if you want a SET the stock needs to be at least 600x600, unless you wanted _just_ an avatar


----------



## Remyx (Oct 3, 2012)

Resize it big enough to make a set out of it.


----------



## Austin (Oct 3, 2012)

lol you don't want that.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

can someone make this into an Av?


----------



## Remyx (Oct 3, 2012)

Austin said:


> lol you don't want that.



Over what you're using, yeah, I think I do.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Austin (Oct 3, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Over what you're using, yeah, I think I do.



Um I meant the quality would be terrible, don't insult my avatar noob.


----------



## Remyx (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol, I see what you mean. And you're a 12er, so leave the n word alone. No insult to yours, I simply wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 3, 2012)

Remyx, this is what you're asking for



I doubt anyone would work with that, sorry, but it just sucks

just look for higher quality stocks, okay? and here, you can use this one



maybe someone will make you a set out of this

and please, both of you, be nice and stop the off topic conversation


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 4, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> 11th and Amy please, sets/gifs preffered



 plz


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 5, 2012)

Vampire Knight banners/avatars?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2012)

Aomine Daiki sets?

Preferably non yaoi, lol.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 6, 2012)

*PLEASE REP*


TittyNipple said:


> Aomine Daiki sets?
> 
> Preferably non yaoi, lol.









this is all I can do for now.  ()


----------



## Austin (Oct 6, 2012)

Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Gin (Oct 6, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Maple (Oct 6, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> 11th and Amy please, sets/gifs preffered





Moon~ said:


> plz : tomato







​

more Amy







more 11th & Amy


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​
> 
> more Amy
> 
> ...



OH.MY.GOD.

BRB FANGIRLING.

brb dying

brb repping you several times


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Date Massamune avis plz



...


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> *PLEASE REP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine, thanks!!

I need spread first, sorry.


----------



## Maple (Oct 6, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> c'mon              .





Fluttershy said:


> from *Resident Evil Damnation* - *Ada Wong* avas/sigs/sets/gifs - High Quality





Fluttershy said:


> from *Resident Evil Damnation* - *Ada Wong* avas/sigs/sets/gifs - High Quality













​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2012)

Maple said:


> ​


thank you !!!!!!!!!!! taking all


----------



## Araragi (Oct 6, 2012)

Any Law sets(One Piece) plz?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 6, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Gon Freaks or Killua Zoldyck ava/gifs/sets/sigs much appreciated.



*cough*                                                           .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 6, 2012)

Any Batman Arkham City sigs/avatar/sets/gif?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 6, 2012)

Any gif avatars of Togashi Yuuta (Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!)?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 6, 2012)

Any Shanks sets (One Piece) ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gin (Oct 6, 2012)

Detective:


----------



## mali (Oct 6, 2012)

High-quality Dio Brando avays please.


----------



## Maple (Oct 6, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Samuel L Jackson avatars
> 
> 150x150 / 150x200
> 
> Borderless




150x200






150x150 same as above












​
Couldn't find too many decent stocks, sorry about that.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 6, 2012)

Yui Hirasawa or Azusa Nakano {Avys or Gifs?} Pls?.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 6, 2012)

FLCL/Fooly Cooly avatars.


----------



## Austin (Oct 6, 2012)

Pre timeskip Luffy avys?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 7, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Vampire Knight banners/avatars?



I'll start with these.





Tired and I will do some more later


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 7, 2012)

Amber said:


> Yui Hirasawa or Azusa Nakano {Avys or Gifs?} Pls?. : ano





​


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2012)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt 150x200


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 7, 2012)

Any Game of Thrones avatars/sigs/sets?


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2012)

Monkey Island 3 (150x150), please.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 7, 2012)

Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic avatars

170x170 plz


----------



## Gin (Oct 7, 2012)

starr said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt 150x200


Some gifs~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

Fate Zero: Gilgamesh  

150x150 plox


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 8, 2012)

First hokage/Hashirama Senju signatures please.  

Will rep & cred.  :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

starr said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt 150x200

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic avatars
> 
> 170x170 plz


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Fate Zero: Gilgamesh
> 
> 150x150 plox

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> First hokage/Hashirama Senju signatures please.
> 
> Will rep & cred.  :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> An Avi that matches my sig, 150 x 150


----------



## Austin (Oct 8, 2012)

Austin said:


> Pre timeskip Luffy avys?



Pretty please.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2012)

Joo said:


>



Thanks Joo. Reppu time.


----------



## Remyx (Oct 8, 2012)

Kenpachi set?

Something with Ino?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

For Vampire Princess:


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> An Avi that matches my sig, 150 x 150



Will this do?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone can make this pic in smaller sizes please?!..

*Spoiler*: __ 



of course without TimTam13..


----------



## Remyx (Oct 9, 2012)

Any sets with Ino, Digimon, or Link from Zelda?


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 9, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Anyone can make this pic in smaller sizes please?!..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




​



If you want any other sizes, just ask.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 9, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sweetie..pek


----------



## Kanki (Oct 9, 2012)

Any One Piece sigs out there?


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 9, 2012)

Any Jaime Lannister avatars/sigs/sets?

150 x 150 if avatars please.


----------



## Austin (Oct 9, 2012)

Any G Dragon avatars?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2012)

Can someone make this lovely piece of history that started it all  into a new, 2012, sleek, 3D/Transformer-looking version of the banana pimp set?

Much obliged


----------



## Vash (Oct 10, 2012)

Morrigan (Darkstalkers) ava's please...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can someone make this lovely piece of history that started it all  into a new, 2012, sleek, 3D/Transformer-looking version of the banana pimp set?
> 
> Much obliged




​


Jak said:


> Morrigan (Darkstalkers) ava's please...



​


----------



## Vash (Oct 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​




Thank you dude ​


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 10, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Any Batman Arkham City sigs/avatar/sets/gif?




​
Some sigs and avatars






If you need anything else, just ask.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2012)

Shanks/Dracule Mihawk avys/sigs/sets ?


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 10, 2012)

Jak said:


> Morrigan (Darkstalkers) ava's please...



Did this a while ago, but forgot to post it. 


​
More ava's and sigs


----------



## Vash (Oct 10, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> Did this a while ago, but forgot to post it.
> 
> 
> ​
> More ava's and sigs



Wow, so many. Thank you <3


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Can someone make this lovely piece of history that started it all  into a new, 2012, sleek, 3D/Transformer-looking version of the banana pimp set?
> 
> Much obliged



Just for clarification, I mean a CGI looking version of this character.


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2012)

It's kind of impossible to make a 3D version of that 2D drawing without complicated software that no one around here uses.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 11, 2012)

Can someone make a senior size avi from ?plz


----------



## Hariti (Oct 11, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can someone make a senior size avi from ?plz


----------



## ℛei (Oct 11, 2012)

I love you so much


----------



## Fara (Oct 11, 2012)

hey, 
i'm new here ^^ 
i'd like something for my profile pic and sig (: 
i'm thinking sword art online ^^

Thanls :')


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 11, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Any gif avatars of Togashi Yuuta (Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance. : amuse













​
If you don't want borders, or want other borders, just ask. : ano


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 11, 2012)

looking for a set  nothing in particular, but here are some series (both anime + manga when applicable) I like:

Elfen Lied
Monster
other Urasawa works (20th Century Boys, Pluto, Billy Bat)
Blood+
Saikano
Code Geass
Eden of the East
Welcome to the NHK
Bakemonogatari
Angel Sanctuary
Eureka Seven (haven't watched/read the new series yet)
Samurai Champloo

if anyone has a spare avy/sig that'd be great  cool filters are always a plus (as is a matching/themed set  )

please help me out  thx!


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2012)

Tonari no kaibutsu-kun avys?


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 11, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Any Jaime Lannister avatars/sigs/sets?
> 
> 150 x 150 if avatars please.





​


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have other pic's for this ?!:33..sorry I don't have a larger one..

*Spoiler*: __ 



And anyone knows his name?!..


----------



## Shaz (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Anyone have other pic's for this ?!:33..sorry I don't have a larger one..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




His name seems to be Sebastien Andrieu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry - I've no time at the moment, but I'll try to find more later.

​
Stock


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 11, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> His name seems to be Sebastien Andrieu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks so much ..


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 11, 2012)

Sexy Lana del rey avatars             =p


----------



## Austin (Oct 12, 2012)

Can I get a dotted border on ?


----------



## Gin (Oct 12, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get a dotted border on ?


----------



## Momoko (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking for cute Park Bom [2NE1]~ {{Avy's or Gifs}} ? Please .


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 12, 2012)

Sir Crocodile (One Piece) Sets ?


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2012)

Gin said:


> Some gifs~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Joo said:


>



thank you both!! +repped


----------



## Zoan Marco (Oct 12, 2012)

Hiccup said:


> ​



Thanks!!

Repped


----------



## Ghost (Oct 13, 2012)

Could someone add same border that my avy has on this?


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 13, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someone add same border that my avy has on this?




Like this?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, thanks. edit 24'd.


----------



## Sera (Oct 13, 2012)

Elena Gilbert/Nina Dobrev avatars please.


----------



## andrea (Oct 13, 2012)

Sera said:


> Elena Gilbert/Nina Dobrev avatars please.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Austin (Oct 13, 2012)

G Dragon, or TOP avy's?


----------



## Sera (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you, Lysandra. :33

Need to spread.


----------



## mali (Oct 13, 2012)

High quality Frank Ocean avays please.


----------



## Austin (Oct 13, 2012)

Can someone make these three into 150x150 avy's with best quality possible and a dotted border? Thanks


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anybody have any Ezio Auditore avatars from his _Revelations _game?


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Oct 14, 2012)

Any Dangai Ichigo avatars???


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 14, 2012)

Resize to 150x150 plz and and also a slightly smaller version to be used as a sig 

make this transparent plz (sig size)


----------



## Shaz (Oct 14, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> make this transparent plz (sig size)





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks man, looks great               .


----------



## Austin (Oct 14, 2012)

Can someone make a trans out of ?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

Could someone make this into a 150x150 avatar?


----------



## Meia (Oct 14, 2012)

Any Kagura (from FT) avatars, please?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a trans out of ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Signature sized transparency


----------



## Austin (Oct 14, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Signature sized transparency



Thanks could toy make it 658 x 1000?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 14, 2012)

Austin said:


> Thanks could toy make it 658 x 1000?




Is this okay? Best I can do without having to exceed those width dimensions or distorting the image.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Could someone make this into a 150x150 avatar?



Are these okay?


----------



## Araragi (Oct 14, 2012)

One Piece or Naruto sets?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 14, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Are these okay?


Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 14, 2012)

Sinbad avatars            (Magi)


----------



## Austin (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone resize this to 150x150? And add a dotted border please


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 15, 2012)

Evergreen (from FT) sets please!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 15, 2012)

Meia said:


> Any Kagura (from FT) avatars, please?



Kagura Mikazuchi, right?

I'm not sure if these are the sort of thing you're after, but I made a bunch of them back when I used to wear Kagura sets (because she's a favourite of mine).


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 15, 2012)

Sinbad avatars (Magi)


----------



## Shaz (Oct 15, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone resize this to 150x150? And add a dotted border please


----------



## Austin (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, I'll rep when I spread. :33


----------



## Bitty (Oct 15, 2012)

does anyone have any Eustass Kidd(from one piece) avis?
please & thank you


----------



## Tray (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone make a 150 x 150 Avy out of this?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> Can someone make a 150 x 150 Avy out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

can someone please make this gif transparent, re-size it a bit, just make it smaller but not too small



also, make this transparent, cropped and re-size to 150x200



I will rep haaaard


----------



## Gin (Oct 16, 2012)

starr said:


> also, make this transparent, cropped and re-size to 150x200


Is this ok for stock 2?   I'll have a go at stock 1 when I have time, but I have a class now.   



Edit:   I tried the first stock and it's beyond my experitse.   

Sorry about that.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 16, 2012)

Avatar of Sherlock from the TV series Sherlock.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 16, 2012)

An ava (150x150) out of my current sig?


----------



## Krippy (Oct 16, 2012)

Can someone make me a senior sized sig out of this? dotted border pls.



Will rep.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 16, 2012)

Krippy said:


> Can someone make me a senior sized sig out of this? dotted border pls.
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 16, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava (150x150) out of my current sig?


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2012)

Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 16, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2012)

Gin said:


> Is this ok for stock 2?   I'll have a go at stock 1 when I have time, but I have a class now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's okay, thank for doing one of them ! I'll rep as soon as I can


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2012)

I just want this into an avy with a very thin black border

gone.
rep as always


----------



## Gin (Oct 16, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> I just want this into an avy with a very thin black border
> 
> 
> 
> rep as always


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## Remyx (Oct 17, 2012)

I still want something with Ino or Link from Zelda.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 17, 2012)

Any Rave Master sets? 

Yeh, I'm going old school


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 17, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Any Rave Master sets? Yeh, I'm going old school



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone make  a little bet smaller?!..:33


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Can anyone make  a little bet smaller?!..:33


----------



## Araragi (Oct 17, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __



sankyu  

and that ava is senior size right?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, 150x150.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 18, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> Evergreen (from FT) sets please!



hello...


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot..:33


----------



## Melodie (Oct 18, 2012)

Mio Akiyama avatars please.


----------



## Brox (Oct 18, 2012)

150 x 150,
dotted border,
quality work, anyone?


----------



## Gin (Oct 18, 2012)

starr said:


> can someone please make this gif transparent, re-size it a bit, just make it smaller but not too small


----------



## Remyx (Oct 18, 2012)

Any Fairy Tail then? Erza or Lucy?


----------



## Plush (Oct 18, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Mio Akiyama avatars please.




​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone please make a senior avi from


----------



## Shaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Someone please make a senior avi from


----------



## ℛei (Oct 18, 2012)

afhkhkdhglk;jsfbkf thanks a lot


----------



## SaishuSoda (Oct 18, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Any Fairy Tail then? Erza or Lucy?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Momoko (Oct 18, 2012)

Cute Halloween Avatars or Gifs? Plweeasee...  !


----------



## Morphine (Oct 18, 2012)

someone resize this to 150 x 150


----------



## Shaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Morphine said:


> someone resize this to 150 x 150


----------



## andrea (Oct 18, 2012)

The filesize is too big, she won't be able to use it here.

Here you go


----------



## Shaz (Oct 18, 2012)

Woops! Forgot to check, a little busy.


Thanks Lys. :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

someone re-size to 150x200 pleeease


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Austin (Oct 19, 2012)

Can I get  as 150x150 and 125x125 both with a dotted border.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 19, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​



Thanks Plushie. 

24hr'd. >.>​


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

You think you can crop it a bit, then re-size it? I want less of the background


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2012)

starr said:


> You think you can crop it a bit, then re-size it? I want less of the background



These cool? :33





Austin said:


> Can I get  as 150x150 and 125x125 both with a dotted border.





I can make you a 125x125 as well, but I will need to remove a lot of frames, and the quality will be pretty bad.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

omg perfect


----------



## Shaz (Oct 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  as 150x150 and *125x125* both with a dotted border.




Best I can manage with 125x125


----------



## Sera (Oct 19, 2012)

Can someone re-size these to 150x150 please?


----------



## Gin (Oct 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> Can someone re-size these to 150x150 please?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 19, 2012)

Sera said:


> Can someone re-size these to 150x150 please?





Edit: Oh someone was faster


----------



## Sera (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you, both of you!


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2012)

Castiel (Supernatural) 150x200 please


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2012)

Orochimaru manga panel ava's?


----------



## Austin (Oct 20, 2012)

Can someone make  150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make  150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2012)

Someone make me a sexy BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad set. No guarantee I'll use it, but I will rep regardless.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 20, 2012)

K-ON {YUI} Halloween Avatars//GiFS? Anything  ?! ? .__.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 20, 2012)

Chane Laforet or Firo (Baccano) a set or avatar will do nicely :33


----------



## Austin (Oct 20, 2012)

Can I get  as a 150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2012)

re-size this to 100x100 at or under 39.1 kb plz


----------



## Shaz (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  as a 150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 21, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size this to 100x100 at or under 39.1 kb plz



Couldn't get it to 39.1 without cutting a ton of frames, so I resized to 100x100 as you wanted. I hope it's okay.


----------



## BadassKunoichi (Oct 21, 2012)

Resize this to 100 x 100? But cut it so that it's just her face? I don't know if it's possible, but I'd love if someone could do it


----------



## Plush (Oct 21, 2012)

BadassKunoichi said:


> Resize this to 100 x 100? But cut it so that it's just her face? I don't know if it's possible, but I'd love if someone could do it








_I hope this is what you wanted.__ :33_​


----------



## Ghost (Oct 21, 2012)

Johnny Depp/Jack Sparrow avatars?


----------



## santanico (Oct 21, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Couldn't get it to 39.1 without cutting a ton of frames, so I resized to 100x100 as you wanted. I hope it's okay.



go ahead and cut away! just him chewing would be good, if possible


----------



## Shaz (Oct 21, 2012)

starr said:


> go ahead and cut away! just him chewing would be good, if possible




Done, updated one sent through VM.


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2012)

Can I have  re-sized to 150x150 please?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 21, 2012)

Sera said:


> Can I have  re-sized to 150x150 please?




Here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Update:* Slowed down

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2012)

Castiel/Misha Collins 150x200 gif or otherwise!


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2012)

Aomine from Kuroko No Basuke Manga Chapter sets/sigs/avas/transparencies?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 22, 2012)

Could someone make a signature out of this for me?



With effects and shit.


----------



## Austin (Oct 22, 2012)

Can someone make a trans out of just Jotaro (guy in the center) and his Stand (thing on his back)


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 23, 2012)

-170x170 Profile Pic

-150x150 Ava with a thin black border and one with no border


----------



## Plush (Oct 23, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> -170x170 Profile Pic
> 
> -150x150 Ava with a thin black border and one with no border






​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 23, 2012)

Plush said:


> ​


fantastic


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Chane Laforet or Firo (Baccano) a set or avatar will do nicely :33



please


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 23, 2012)

If anyone has any Lupin III stuff, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 23, 2012)

Any Assassin's Creed stuff?


----------



## Momoko (Oct 23, 2012)

Lana del rey avatars/gifs/ ??? ~ 
.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone make this into an avy? Very thin black border please


----------



## Gin (Oct 23, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into an avy? Very thin black border please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viper (Oct 23, 2012)

If anyone can make the eyes light up and darken (gif) and add a border that would be much appreciated. Extravagant I know. 

EDIT: Avy btw.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 24, 2012)

Can anyone make  a smaller (but not too much) and delete the website sentence..but not the large one?!..:33


----------



## Shaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Can anyone make  a smaller (but not too much) and delete the website sentence..but not the large one?!..:33




Will this do?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Will this do?



Oh Minato san you're so fast :33..
can you add a black border please?!..


----------



## Plush (Oct 24, 2012)

Viper said:


> If anyone can make the eyes light up and darken (gif) and add a border that would be much appreciated. Extravagant I know.
> 
> EDIT: Avy btw.







_Is this what you had in mind?_ ​


----------



## Shaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Amber said:


> Lana del rey avatars/gifs/ ??? ~
> .




Here we go. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this is okay, if not; feel free to ask!


​


----------



## Shaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> Oh Minato san you're so fast :33..
> can you add a black border please?!..




Sent.


----------



## Viper (Oct 24, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Is this what you had in mind?_ ​




OMG!!! WHITEBEARD WAS RIGHT, YOU CAN DO IT, YOU'RE FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 24, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Sent.



What should I say?!..:33
Thanks a lot..much love..pek


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2012)

Set please!


----------



## Gin (Oct 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Set please!


Is this ok?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brox (Oct 26, 2012)

Brox said:


> 150 x 150,
> dotted border,
> quality work, anyone?



noone    ?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 26, 2012)

Brox said:


> noone    ?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

can I get this re-sized to 150x200


----------



## Shaz (Oct 26, 2012)

starr said:


> can I get this re-sized to 150x200





*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this okay?


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

looks a lil' weird =/


----------



## Gin (Oct 26, 2012)

The 2nd are 3rd are reduced, not sure what the limit is for 150x200.


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

it's supposed to be 341.8 KB


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2012)

Quality sucks due to length.


Frames removed:


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks Jak!


----------



## Gin (Oct 26, 2012)

JS:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 27, 2012)

Gin said:


> JS:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Tah                        .


----------



## Momoko (Oct 27, 2012)

Any Halloween avys?? please


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 27, 2012)

Can someone crop me an avatar from this?
Stock: 

And this
Stock:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 27, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone crop me an avatar from this?
> Stock:
> 
> And this
> Stock:





*Spoiler*: __ 



Extra transparent versions at the bottom.






[sp=Extra transparent versions] | 
 | 
 | 
 | [/sp]


----------



## zetzume (Oct 27, 2012)

Amber said:


> Any Halloween avys?? please




This.  <3 <3


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 27, 2012)

Broly sets?


----------



## Gin (Oct 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Set please!


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Set please!


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 28, 2012)

Can I get a 150 x 150 out of this please?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 28, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Can I get a 150 x 150 out of this please?


----------



## Metaro (Oct 28, 2012)

Kougami shinya (from psycho pass) avys , please?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2012)

someone make this 150x150 please


----------



## Plush (Oct 28, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> someone make this 150x150 please




​


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfect.

Thanks a lot =p


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2012)

Saya (_Blood + _)150x200


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Kougami shinya (from psycho pass) avys , please?


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 29, 2012)

Nami from One Piece Avatars? :33


----------



## ℛei (Oct 29, 2012)

someone please resize  to 150 x 150 ava :33 thanks <3


----------



## Shaz (Oct 29, 2012)

Reiki said:


> someone please resize  to 150 x 150 ava :33 thanks <3


----------



## ℛei (Oct 29, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


>



thanks <33333333333333333333


----------



## Metaro (Oct 29, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Taking all Thank you pek

Also you don't mind If I ever add them dotted borders?


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 29, 2012)

kaji ryoji avatars (evangelion)


----------



## Austin (Oct 29, 2012)

Tonari no Kaibutsu-Kun avys?


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Taking all Thank you pek
> 
> Also you don't mind If I ever add them dotted borders?



I don't mind.:33


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 29, 2012)

Can someone make me a set from this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Avatar will be the blonde haired guy.


----------



## Gin (Oct 29, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make me a set from this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


How's this GR?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 30, 2012)

An avy from  with dotted border please?!..:33
just Minato..


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Time-Skip Zoro manga panels. (stocks)


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> An avy from  with dotted border please?!..:33
> just Minato..


----------



## Gin (Oct 30, 2012)

Austin said:


> Tonari no Kaibutsu-Kun avys?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gold Roger (Oct 30, 2012)

Gin said:


> How's this GR?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. + Rep.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks dear..:33


----------



## Riley F. (Oct 31, 2012)

150 x 200 Seijuro Shin (from Eyeshield 21) avatars? If not, any Eyeshield 21 or American football avatars in general please ^^?


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I get  trans with just the blonde girl? 

And could I get  with a dotted border?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> And could I get  with a dotted border?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll try the transparency in a minute.


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey there, I'd like a set using  image. 

Round borders for the signature.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> Thanks buddy.




And here's your transparency.


----------



## Gin (Oct 31, 2012)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Hey there, I'd like a set using  image.
> 
> Round borders for the signature.


How's this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2012)

All my rep, nice work. It's beautiful, much appreciated.


----------



## Austin (Oct 31, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> And here's your transparency.



Could I get it resized to 260x350? If it doesn't make is bad of course


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 31, 2012)

resize to 150x150 please


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin (Oct 31, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> resize to 150x150 please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks 
24'd but will rep asap


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 31, 2012)

Minato Namikaze sets please


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 1, 2012)

Gintoki from Gin Tama sets please.:33


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2012)

Can i get a 150x150 resize with solid black border please.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 1, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Can i get a 150x150 resize with solid black border please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks. Will rep once I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Austin (Nov 1, 2012)

Dotted border?


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2012)

re-size 150x200


----------



## Gin (Nov 1, 2012)

Austin said:


> Dotted border?


----------



## Vash (Nov 1, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size 150x200



No frames removed:



Frames removed:


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 1, 2012)

Asuka or Kaji from Evangelion please.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2012)

you're awesome Jak


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 1, 2012)

Taiga Kagami from Kuroko no Basket avy please

If possible very thin black border


----------



## Austin (Nov 1, 2012)

Trans of this? 



Edit: Could I also get a dotted border of this?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2012)

Austin said:


> Trans of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Could I also get a dotted border of this?




*done & done.
*

*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Austin (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 2, 2012)

Anybody have Edward Elric avatar for me?

EDIT: Anything?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 2, 2012)

Sir Crocodile from One Piece sets please?


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, can I have this with a very thin black border? avy of course


----------



## Shaz (Nov 2, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Well, can I have this with a very thin black border? avy of course


----------



## Vermin (Nov 2, 2012)

can someone make  into a signature and  into a senior sized avatar :33
borders please


----------



## Meia (Nov 2, 2012)

Any Shiro or Minatsuki (from Deadman Wonderland) avatars?


----------



## Gin (Nov 2, 2012)

WB:


----------



## Gin (Nov 2, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> can someone make  into a signature and  into a senior sized avatar :33
> borders please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> can someone make  into a signature and  into a senior sized avatar :33
> borders please


Did one too lol


----------



## Vermin (Nov 3, 2012)

you guys are awesome  thank you :33
edit: i am 24'ed 
will rep you both as soon as i can


----------



## Fiona (Nov 3, 2012)

Any Hinata or Rukia avys and sigs would be greatly appreciated :33


----------



## Yenesis (Nov 3, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Sir Crocodile from One Piece sets please?


:I haven't used the PS in a while...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 3, 2012)

Yenesis said:


> :I haven't used the PS in a while...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks awesome,taking and Repped.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Any Hinata or Rukia avys and sigs would be greatly appreciated :33




*If you want something different or added, just tell me. 







[REP+ & CRED]
​*


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

Can these images be resized to 150X150. 





which would be the best for a new avatar.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Can these images be resized to 150X150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 This one is too large because of how many frame it has in it.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you caption this image to say

"Imma Firin Mah Lazah"

Then when Gohan put his hand on his beam it says "Nope"

When it zooms out can it then say "Ur a Swalloin Your Lazah".

thanks. Would that be a better sig than my Current?

Can you also remove the  AdGif part. thanks


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Can you caption this image to say
> 
> "Imma Firin Mah Lazah"
> 
> ...



I am not that good with gif. I could remove the gif part though.

It would be a good  sig if you put it with the right avatar.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

I made it this small because the mods or supermods would tell you to remove your sig, if I let it stay the original size.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> I made it this small because the mods or supermods would tell you to remove your sig, if I let it stay the original size.



didnt really fill my request.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> didnt really fill my request.



At least I did some of it.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 3, 2012)

The stock is too low quality, try find something better and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 3, 2012)

Seem MissinqNin could do it for you.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> The stock is too low quality, try find something better and I'll see what I can do.



What is a "stock"?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 3, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> What is a "stock"?




It's the image you've supplied, which you want someone to work with.

It's just very pixelated, you should try find a better one.


Also I've resized your signature for you as it exceeds the limit allowed, so you may get in trouble with staff:


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2012)

Nah I read that its alright to be a little over the limit but not too much


----------



## Silver (Nov 3, 2012)

Could someone re-size this so it retains the animation when used as an Avatar? But also not mess up the proportions?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2012)

STAR WARS/ Sith


----------



## Stripes (Nov 4, 2012)

Zhenon said:


> Could someone re-size this so it retains the animation when used as an Avatar? But also not mess up the proportions?



​
I was gonna let anyone else who doesn't fill anything but resizes and avie requests but decided to steal the fun. If you want anything added (borders/color) to it I'll do so. Haha.


----------



## Silver (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh It turned out better than expected! could you add a dotted or line border? black ofc


----------



## Stripes (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess I have to cut a little more of the frame count, even if I got if under limit. So this should work.

​


----------



## Silver (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunno what the problem is but still doesn't work . I guess the size is just too big 100kb limit right?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 4, 2012)

Zhenon said:


> Dunno what the problem is but still doesn't work . I guess the size is just too big 100kb limit right?




I had to cut a few frames to reach that file size. Hope this is okay.


----------



## Silver (Nov 4, 2012)

Yup and looks great thx!, probably use it a bit later though


----------



## Kid (Nov 4, 2012)

Shishio Makoto ( Rurouni Kenshin ) 

125x125. please.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 4, 2012)

Emily from The Corpse Bride avatars. 150 x 200 

please


----------



## Kid (Nov 4, 2012)

ane said:


> Emily from The Corpse Bride avatars. 150 x 200
> 
> please



Just rep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shout (Nov 4, 2012)

Leorio from Hunter x Hunter. 125 x 125

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> Just rep



thanks a lot <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

Sailor Saturn, Sailor Jupiter 150x200?


----------



## Kid (Nov 4, 2012)

starr said:


> Sailor Saturn, Sailor Jupiter 150x200?



just rep


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you! Sailor Jupiter anyone?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 4, 2012)

Minato Namikaze  and/or Naruto Tailed beast mode avatars?



Thanks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 4, 2012)

Any Skins 150x150?


----------



## Asuto (Nov 4, 2012)

Any Misaki Yata from K project Avatars? 150x150
No gifs 
Thanks =)


----------



## Jackk (Nov 5, 2012)

starr said:


> thank you! Sailor Jupiter anyone?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

Any Game of Thrones avatars 150x200 ?


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2012)

Jackk said:


>


nice, thank you


----------



## Plush (Nov 5, 2012)

starr said:


> thank you! Sailor Jupiter anyone?





*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2012)

Would someone mind making a senior avatar of this lady's head for me, please? :33

And a junior one? 



I has reps handy.


----------



## Gin (Nov 5, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Would someone mind making a senior avatar of this lady's head for me, please? :33
> 
> And a junior one?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kid (Nov 5, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Would someone mind making a senior avatar of this lady's head for me, please? :33
> 
> And a junior one?
> 
> ...






Here you go


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 5, 2012)

Sasuke Uchiha avatar 125x125


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2012)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Sugar. said:


> Here you go



Thank you both, they're all awesome! pek


----------



## Shaz (Nov 5, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Would someone mind making a senior avatar of this lady's head for me, please? :33
> 
> And a junior one?
> 
> ...




I'm a little late I see, but I had a go too. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Nov 5, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I'm a little late I see, but I had a go too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*fapfapfap*

Thank you!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

Good darth vader avatars. 150x150 and 150x 200


----------



## Yenesis (Nov 6, 2012)

Shout said:


> Leorio from Hunter x Hunter. 125 x 125
> 
> Thanks




*Spoiler*: __ 










Asuto said:


> Any Misaki Yata from K project Avatars? 150x150
> No gifs
> Thanks =)







Goova said:


> Good darth vader avatars. 150x150 and 150x 200




*Spoiler*: __ 








I tried


----------



## Jackk (Nov 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> Good darth vader avatars. 150x150 and 150x 200




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

Yenesis said:


> I tried





Jackk said:


> *Spoiler*: __




I am taking all of these.

They are pretty good, thanks to both of you.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 6, 2012)

150x150 and dotted border please


----------



## Melodie (Nov 6, 2012)

Ren Hakuei avatars please. :33


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> 150x150 and dotted border please


----------



## Hariti (Nov 6, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Ren Hakuei avatars please. :33


----------



## Melodie (Nov 6, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2012)

make this a bit smaller, somebody?


----------



## Gin (Nov 6, 2012)

starr said:


> make this a bit smaller, somebody?


This size ok?


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2012)

yes, excellent thank you


----------



## Anarch (Nov 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Any Game of Thrones avatars 150x200 ?



no one ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

can someone resize this pic for sig please


----------



## Gin (Nov 7, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> can someone resize this pic for sig please



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 7, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Any Game of Thrones avatars 150x200 ?



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anarch (Nov 7, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These are fantastic , thank you so much


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 7, 2012)

An 150X200 avy from  with dotted borders please?!:33..


----------



## Gin (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> An 150X200 avy from  with dotted borders please?!:33..


----------



## Plush (Nov 7, 2012)

_Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica [150 x 200] avatars, please?_ :>​


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 7, 2012)

SailorMoon, Avatars?


----------



## Gin (Nov 7, 2012)

Greidy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vice (Nov 7, 2012)

Anything Smoker from One Piece?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 7, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> SailorMoon, Avatars?




Loved doing this one. u///u

*[just rep+ darling]*



​


----------



## Stripes (Nov 7, 2012)

Vice said:


> Anything Smoker from One Piece?







Don't know if you wanted anime/manga or fanart but it's my favorite picture of him. I'll change or add anything if you want. ​


----------



## Vice (Nov 7, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Don't know if you wanted anime/manga or fanart but it's my favorite picture of him. I'll change or add anything if you want. ​



Got any anime or manga of him?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 7, 2012)

Vice said:


> Got any anime or manga of him?



*You got it.
*




​


----------



## Vice (Nov 8, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *You got it.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Taking all.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica [150 x 200] avatars, please?_ :>​



Wasn't so sure what exactly you liked/wanted. I had quite a bit of old stock from making my friend some graphics. So I hope some of these are okay....


​


----------



## Plush (Nov 8, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Wasn't so sure what exactly you liked/wanted. I had quite a bit of old stock from making my friend some graphics. So I hope some of these are okay....: ano
> 
> 
> ​



_These are beautiful; thank you! _​


----------



## santanico (Nov 8, 2012)

re-size 150x200 plz.. anyone?



if the length has to be cut in order to fit correctly that's fine


----------



## Vash (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Anarch (Nov 8, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size 150x200 plz.. anyone?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Like This ?_ 








edit 'd !


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 8, 2012)

Gin said:


>



Thanks a lot ..


----------



## Jackk (Nov 8, 2012)

Plush said:


> _Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica [150 x 200] avatars, please?_ :>​



Hey Plush, I was working on some of that some hours ago, and then I kind of got lost on the path of life... so I didn't post this when I intended. 

I see you've already gotten some from Stripes. But I'll post mines here too in case you like/want any of mines as well, if not... that's fine too. ;noworries


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Plush (Nov 8, 2012)

Jackk said:


> Hey Plush, I was working on some of that some hours ago, and then I kind of got lost on the path of life... so I didn't post this when I intended.
> 
> I see you've already gotten some from Stripes. But I'll post mines here too in case you like/want any of mines as well, if not... that's fine too. ;noworries
> 
> ...



_Asdfghjklsdadhjklf, they are simply stunning!!!  Thank you so much! ​_


----------



## Metaro (Nov 8, 2012)

Konan 150x150 avys please? (with dotted borders) .


----------



## santanico (Nov 8, 2012)

Jak said:


>





Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Like This ?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys! repped both of you


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 8, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Loved doing this one. u///u
> 
> *[just rep+ darling]*
> 
> ...



I'm in love with these avatars.
Thank you Stripy

and I have to spread rep.T___T


----------



## Vash (Nov 8, 2012)

Metaro said:


> Konan 150x150 avys please? (with dotted borders) .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2012)

Fodder Star wars soldiers, aka clone trooper, mandies, droids, etc


----------



## Revolution (Nov 9, 2012)

I request a Mansali set.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 9, 2012)

An ava out of this?

One with a dotted border and one without a border


----------



## Hariti (Nov 9, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> An ava out of this?
> 
> One with a dotted border and one without a border


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 9, 2012)

^ thank you


----------



## G (Nov 9, 2012)

avys of ryuk from death note plz


----------



## Ghost (Nov 9, 2012)

Super Saiyan Bardock avys.


----------



## Kid (Nov 9, 2012)

Assassins Creed 125x125

please


----------



## Tray (Nov 9, 2012)

W/ Dotted border, remove heart if possible

* por favor*


----------



## Araragi (Nov 9, 2012)

Any awesome ToG(Tower of God) sets?


----------



## Zach (Nov 9, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo?


----------



## Jackk (Nov 9, 2012)

G said:


> avys of ryuk from death note plz


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any Avas of Killua (HxH)


----------



## Metaro (Nov 9, 2012)

Jak said:


>



Thank you !!       .


----------



## Vash (Nov 9, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Super Saiyan Bardock avys.



​


----------



## Ghost (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks. :33


----------



## Meia (Nov 10, 2012)

Any Juvia or Ultear avatars?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIpeuq43mU&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Can I get a Gif of 6:01-6:19 450X200

If that goes over sig limits then can i get a Gif of 6:13-6:19 
Thanks.

For an Ava can I get a Gif of 6:48- 6:52 from this vid 150X150
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=009FL6F3Dxw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Also can you get rid of that Dbz fusion part. Will rep.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 10, 2012)

Can i get a 150x150 ava out of these with a solid black border? Will rep.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 10, 2012)

Minato Ava & Transparent Sig of him using Rasengan please.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 10, 2012)

need a resize to sig size with a dotted border


----------



## Anarch (Nov 10, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> need a resize to sig size with a dotted border


----------



## Remyx (Nov 10, 2012)

Anything from Xiaolin Showdown.


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 10, 2012)

Can someone make me a set from this? 


Just crop some off the top.

Also add thin black borders and have it senior size.


----------



## Gin (Nov 10, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make me a set from this?
> 
> 
> Just crop some off the top.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 10, 2012)

Goova said:


> Fodder Star wars soldiers, aka clone trooper, mandies, droids, etc



Just reposting once to see if I can get any responses


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 10, 2012)

Goova said:


> Fodder Star wars soldiers, aka clone trooper, mandies, droids, etc



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jackk (Nov 11, 2012)

Meia said:


> Any Juvia or Ultear avatars?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hariti (Nov 11, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Can i get a 150x150 ava out of these with a solid black border? Will rep.


----------



## Meia (Nov 11, 2012)

Jackk said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! They're great.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 11, 2012)

Hariti said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2012)

any Furinji saiga from kenichi or vice admiral smoker from one piece avy?


----------



## G (Nov 11, 2012)

Anybody mind making an avatar from


----------



## Araragi (Nov 11, 2012)

Any Meredy post-skip sets(Fairy Tail)?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 11, 2012)

Ulquiorra from Bleach avys please?!:33..


----------



## Kid (Nov 11, 2012)

G said:


> Anybody mind making an avatar from



just rep


----------



## Shaz (Nov 11, 2012)

G said:


> Anybody mind making an avatar from





*Spoiler*: __ 






_Transparent_
​


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2012)

Could someone maybe reduce the size of my sig by 0.2 MB? Cheers.


----------



## Austin (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I get  and  as 150x150 and a dotted border?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get  and  as 150x150 and a dotted border?




Here you go bitch.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Austin (Nov 11, 2012)

I love you so much


----------



## Shaz (Nov 11, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> W/ Dotted border, remove heart if possible
> 
> * por favor*




I hope this is okay buddy. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 11, 2012)

Could someone be kind enough to render/make this image transparent? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 11, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Could someone be kind enough to render/make this image transparent? Thanks in advance.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 11, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone please crop this into a 150x150 animated avatar, with Walt's face in the middle.


----------



## Vash (Nov 12, 2012)

^


----------



## Gin (Nov 12, 2012)

GR:


----------



## Araragi (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone make a sig of this? I want the hand with ring to head to show in the sig, but I know it's big so if you could resize it to an appropriate size with a solid black border that would be great


Can i get a senior avatar that shifts to each face (except the pink cat) starting with Natsu(the boy with pink/red hair? A border like my current avatar


Could you crop this so that there is less blank blue space and dotted black border please




any juvia avatars?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 12, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> Can anyone make a sig of this? I want the hand with ring to head to show in the sig, but I know it's big so if you could resize it to an appropriate size with a solid black border that would be great
> 
> 
> Can i get a senior avatar that shifts to each face (except the pink cat) starting with Natsu(the boy with pink/red hair? A border like my current avatar
> ...












​


----------



## Araragi (Nov 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you make the time it stays on each face for the ava a little bit longer?

and sanyu pek

I just repped you from the giveaway section though . Gotta spread


----------



## Stripes (Nov 12, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> could you make the time it stays on each face for the ava a little bit longer?
> 
> and sanyu pek
> 
> I just repped you from the giveaway section though . Gotta spread



​
No probs. Rep+ me when you can, just make sure you credit me on your sig kay.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 13, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> any Furinji saiga from kenichi or vice admiral smoker from one piece avy?


reposting this in case someone didn't see this.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2012)

Kakashi Gaiden (Obito and Kakashi together) please :33


----------



## Kid (Nov 13, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> reposting this in case someone didn't see this.



Just rep


----------



## KohZa (Nov 13, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> Just rep


thank you


----------



## G (Nov 13, 2012)

resize to 170x170 plz :3


----------



## Gin (Nov 13, 2012)

G said:


> resize to 170x170 plz :3


----------



## NW (Nov 13, 2012)

Any Ichigo Kurosaki (post dangai) avatars?


----------



## Austin (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone make a trans of ?


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone crop my sig into a more edible(smaller) size


----------



## Gin (Nov 13, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> Can someone crop my sig into a more edible(smaller) size


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

150x200. include the whole image, dont focus on the face or any body part.


----------



## vampiredude (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks a bunch 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also one last tiny thing. Is it possible for to make this image in a size were it dosen't shrink so much when you upload it?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 13, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone make a trans of ?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin (Nov 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> 150x200. include the whole image, dont focus on the face or any body part.


How's this?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 13, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

Gin said:


> How's this?



Its just a plain image resize so not rly


----------



## Gin (Nov 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its just a plain image resize so not rly


Evidently I misinterpreted.   The first one is the entire image adjusted to 150x200, the second is as much of the image as possible without adjusting dimensions.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

no i meant to not just do an image resize, meaning add effects or something because anyone with paint can resize the image. ill rep you but its lazy


----------



## Gin (Nov 13, 2012)

Goova said:


> no i meant to not just do an image resize, meaning add effects or something because anyone with paint can resize the image. ill rep you but its lazy


Usually people specify if they want something other than just a resize, but nvm, I don't wish to press this any further.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 14, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Kakashi Gaiden (Obito and Kakashi together) please :33



Reposting because I really need.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 14, 2012)

Madara avas


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 14, 2012)

Requesting a Kakashi set 

I'd like the sig to be similiar to ; but with Kakashi, obviously.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kid (Nov 14, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Madara avas



just rep


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2012)

need a dotted border.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 14, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> need a dotted border.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone mind resizing this for a signature?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 14, 2012)

G said:


> Anyone mind resizing this for a signature?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Remyx (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahem. Xiaolin Showdown please.


----------



## NW (Nov 14, 2012)

Obito avas.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2012)

Dotted gif ava please


----------



## JoJo (Nov 15, 2012)

Requesting Avatar (150x150)
Can I get a slide show of these 2. 1.5 secs per a pic (If 1.5 seconds is too much per a pic you be the jugde on how long each pic screen time will be, thanks).


Not sure If that will come out nice so Can I get a 150X150 of this pic


Thanks.

P.S. please remove the Sig watermark (bottom left corner).


----------



## Anarch (Nov 15, 2012)

Harry Potter avas ( Sirius Black or Severus Snape pref) 150x200 please ?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 15, 2012)

anyone has Furinji saiga avatar?


----------



## G (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone make a sig from 
with minor effects and no borders


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anybody has Park Bom Ava's?


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Dotted gif ava please


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


>



You are amazing


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Ahem. Xiaolin Showdown please.



Not many great stocks


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Obito avas.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

G said:


> Can anyone make a sig from
> with minor effects and no borders


----------



## NW (Nov 15, 2012)

My rep. Take it.


----------



## andrea (Nov 15, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Harry Potter avas ( Sirius Black or Severus Snape pref) 150x200 please ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Anarch (Nov 15, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I love them 

Thanks :33


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 15, 2012)

This is my XBL Avatar.  I was hoping someone can edit this image to be zoomed in (head to toe), resized to 125x125, and kept transparent?





Much appreciated.


----------



## Vice (Nov 15, 2012)

Bardock avatars, plox?


----------



## Stripes (Nov 15, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Ahem. Xiaolin Showdown please.





*i tried.*

​


----------



## Zach (Nov 15, 2012)

2ne1 avys                ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Yvonne Strahovsk


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 16, 2012)

manga kakashi avatars please       .


----------



## Kid (Nov 16, 2012)

Zach said:


> 2ne1 avys                ?



just rep

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ℛei (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yvonne Strahovsk



Yvonne Strahovski

,,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

t                                y


----------



## ℛei (Nov 16, 2012)

Tsubomii said:


> Does anybody has Park Bom Ava's?


,,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 16, 2012)

Reiki said:


> ,,




So pretty:33
Thank you ReiRei


----------



## Shaz (Nov 16, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> manga kakashi avatars please       .





*Spoiler*: __ 







Extra signature transparency:


----------



## Melodie (Nov 16, 2012)

And resize to 150x150 with dotted border please.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 16, 2012)

Melodie said:


> And resize to 150x150 with dotted border please.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 16, 2012)

Could someone take the above and make an Avatar(junior size please :]) out of Jack's head with the rain affect still going?


----------



## andrea (Nov 16, 2012)

That sig was made by SasuNaru Monomaniac for someone else who is currently still wearing it. You need permission from SNM if you want an avatar from it.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Resized ones below, the one on the right has been cropped around the sides to remove the blank space.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Obama avys?


----------



## Bonly (Nov 16, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> That sig was made by SasuNaru Monomaniac for someone else who is currently still wearing it. You need permission from SNM if you want an avatar from it.



Ahh did not know that,thanks


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2012)

Any Monkey D. Dragon avas?


----------



## Kid (Nov 17, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Boss Obama avys?



Here you go boss


----------



## Austin (Nov 17, 2012)

Can I have these 150x150 with a dotted border?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 17, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I have these 150x150 with a dotted border?





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bladexj (Nov 17, 2012)

Uzumaki Naruto avatars please.

Non SM or BM, pre or post time skip.


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

Obito avas again. But this time, manga ones.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 17, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Boss Obama avys?




Sorry for being very late but I had to go somewhere and didn't post these:


----------



## Shaz (Nov 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Obito avas again. But this time, manga ones





*Spoiler*: _Obito Avatars_ 




Enjoy~





_If you want to have them bordered, just ask._​


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 17, 2012)

Could someone please make me a 150x200 avatar with  gif (1 pixel black border)?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 17, 2012)

MrBuu said:


> Could someone please make me a 150x200 avatar with  gif (1 pixel black border)?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Enjoy~
> 
> If you want to have them bordered, just ask.


Holy shit. Taking them all. 

Repped. 

And yes, I would like all except the first one with dotted borders.


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 17, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot, will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Holy shit. Taking them all. : wtf
> 
> Repped. : quite
> 
> And yes, I would like all except the first one with dotted borders.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NW (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Austin (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I have these with a dotted border and 150x150?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I have these with a dotted border and 150x150?




​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Midorima Shintarou (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I have a Roronoa Zoro set (Signature + Avi) ?

Avatar 125x125.

Preferable to be after time skip and to be colored manga.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 19, 2012)

Shizaya avis,sets please


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you make my  bordered please :33


----------



## Shaz (Nov 19, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Can you make my  bordered please :33




*Spoiler*: __ 




-

-

-​


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Thank you!


----------



## Austin (Nov 19, 2012)

Pre time skip Luffy avys?


----------



## G (Nov 19, 2012)

Neji avatars? (that dude from Naruto)


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 19, 2012)

Quality Sinbad avatars (Magi)


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 19, 2012)

MN. Just make me some shit.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 19, 2012)

G said:


> Neji avatars? (that dude from Naruto)




​just rep please


----------



## Shaz (Nov 19, 2012)

Scarlet said:


> MN. Just make me some shit.




I can get a pile of shit and turn it into an avatar.


----------



## Vei (Nov 19, 2012)

sam winchester/jared padalecki


----------



## Metaro (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack Frost (Rise Of The Guardians) 150x150 avatars, please?


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 19, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I can get a pile of shit and turn it into an avatar.



You know what I meeeeaaaaant.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Shizaya avis,sets please



please


----------



## Stripes (Nov 20, 2012)

Vei said:


> sam winchester/jared padalecki
> 
> *SABRIEL*
> 
> Maybe some douche faucet Sammy Winchester pretty please....




 





**BOOP**



Rawr I'm Sam Winchester ​


----------



## Hariti (Nov 20, 2012)

Reiki said:


> please


----------



## ℛei (Nov 20, 2012)

Hariti said:


>



THANKS <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## NW (Nov 20, 2012)

Juubi avatars (from the manga, would like some from the latest chap, too, don't worry, I won't wear them 'til sunday ).


----------



## Austin (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I get this with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## Vei (Nov 20, 2012)

Stripes said:


> **BOOP**
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr I'm Sam Winchester ​



what even 

i'm claiming them all though


----------



## Anarch (Nov 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get this with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## Inferno (Nov 20, 2012)

Tobi (Obito) avatars? Preferably in his getup when he fought Minato.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 20, 2012)

Smoker, Zoro, or Gilgamesh(Fate/Zero) Avatars/sets.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

Inferno said:


> Tobi (Obito) avatars? Preferably in his getup when he fought Minato.




*Spoiler*: __ 








rep please


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Smoker, Zoro, or Gilgamesh(Fate/Zero) Avatars/sets.




*Spoiler*: __ 








rep please


----------



## Marcο (Nov 20, 2012)

Any Crocodile (One piece) avatars/sets?


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

Marco The Phoenix said:


> Any Crocodile (One piece) avatars/sets?





rep and credit plz


----------



## Araragi (Nov 20, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> Avatar for  please





rep plz


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2012)

Orochimaru or Jiraiya ava's?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 21, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks reps.


----------



## Austin (Nov 21, 2012)

Can I get this with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get this with a dotted border and 125x125?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 21, 2012)

A senior avy with thin black border from  please?!..:33


----------



## JoJo (Nov 21, 2012)

Any Alucard or Kid buu sets or kenpachi set?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 21, 2012)

Lovely Hope said:


> A senior avy with thin black border from  please?!..:33




*Spoiler*: __ 



Here you go. :33

​


​


----------



## NW (Nov 21, 2012)

Could I get a 150x150 ava of this with a dotted border?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2012)

Can someone add a thin black border on my avy?


----------



## Gin (Nov 22, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Can someone add a thin black border on my avy?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Anything violin-related? :33


----------



## Araragi (Nov 22, 2012)

Frooba said:


> Anything violin-related? :33


rep please
​


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2012)

150x200 Deidara avys?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 23, 2012)

star wars 150x150 150x200


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 23, 2012)

Pre Edo Itachi avys please?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 23, 2012)

Halibel avys?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 23, 2012)

Any Sanji? (OP) Thanks by now :33


----------



## Vei (Nov 23, 2012)

karkat from homestuck


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Andy Richter avys? Most preferrably pictures of him in Conan


----------



## Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Any Sanji? (OP) Thanks by now :33



just rep


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 23, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> just rep



danke! :33


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

@~Tasnim~... i'll try come up with a few sigs later tonight... if u dont mind the wait...


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

For ~Tasnim~ ...



Is this fine?
Rep if taking please 

If not collected by this time tomorrow, I'll be posting this in the giveaway's thread for anyone else interested... just in case ~Tasnim~ isnt an active user


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2012)

Boss Stormtrooper stuff please.


----------



## Kid (Nov 24, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Stormtrooper stuff please.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

its up to you if you want to cred


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Boss Stormtrooper stuff please.





Maybe you'd like this? If you want custom border/any other suggestion, just lemme know...
Rep if taking please


----------



## Ghost (Nov 24, 2012)

need a dotted border on this.


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> need a dotted border on this.


----------



## Tray (Nov 24, 2012)

Set for 





Or , whichever looks better


----------



## JoJo (Nov 24, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> Set for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if you don't like it. 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 













A rep would be appreciated.


----------



## Riley F. (Nov 24, 2012)

Obito (unmasked) or long haired Obito/masked man avatars? Preferably the latter.


----------



## Zach (Nov 24, 2012)

Melanie Iglesias?


----------



## Tray (Nov 24, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Sorry if you don't like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...


I 'm on my phone right now but will rep tomorrow 

EDIT: must spread


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Zach said:


> Melanie Iglesias?







Rep if taking 
or if you want changes/other, lemme know


----------



## Zach (Nov 25, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> Rep if taking
> or if you want changes/other, lemme know



Thanks                        .


----------



## ℛei (Nov 25, 2012)

can someone make a senior size avi from ?please and thanks :33


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

Reiki said:


> can someone make a senior size avi from ?please and thanks :33


----------



## ℛei (Nov 25, 2012)

hgvsdvjsvfjdsvjfdsjfkdsg I love you


----------



## G (Nov 25, 2012)

G said:


> Andy Richter avys? Most preferrably pictures of him in Conan



Reposting.      .


----------



## Austin (Nov 25, 2012)

Can I get these 125x125 with a dotted border, please?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 25, 2012)

could this be done into avatar size? (150 x 130 and under 341 KB)


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get these 125x125 with a dotted border, please?







ane said:


> could this be done into avatar size? (150 x 130 and under 341 KB)


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get these 125x125 with a dotted border, please?







like this?

EDIT: my bad!! didn't see that Lysandra already carried out the request... they look better too!


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

Try reducing the number of frames and increasing the duration of existing ones instead of reducing the colors


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Try reducing the number of frames and increasing the duration of existing ones instead of reducing the colors



ahh!! i see.. thanks for the tip  (the color reduction was a dumb mishap.. i think i changed the setting without knowing... hehe)
oh, one question though... that little gap between the border and the pic.. do you just manually set the border to be a set number of pixels from the pic? or have i just been living a complicated life? 
if i were to do that, i'd place a white background slightly bigger than the actual gif, and then border that... is that what you do?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 25, 2012)

150 x 150, 150 x 200 avatar and signature of ?


----------



## andrea (Nov 25, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> ahh!! i see.. thanks for the tip  (the color reduction was a dumb mishap.. i think i changed the setting without knowing... hehe)
> oh, one question though... that little gap between the border and the pic.. do you just manually set the border to be a set number of pixels from the pic? or have i just been living a complicated life?
> if i were to do that, i'd place a white background slightly bigger than the actual gif, and then border that... is that what you do?



i make a 2 or 3 px white border and then add another dotted border on top

if you download the  i included a tutorial on how i make all my borders 

/sorry for being ot juli


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> i make a 2 or 3 px white border and then add another dotted border on top
> 
> if you download the  i included a tutorial on how i make all my borders
> 
> /sorry for being ot juli



ohhh, that makes sense... didnt think of "bordering a border".. much easier that way... cool..

oh, and that link doesnt let me through.. says i dont have permission or something? but its fine anyway though, its just the techniques i think i need to broaden my ways on.. im more used to playing around with effects and such lately.. i've forgotten all about stuff like dotted bordering.. hehe 
thanks again for the tips...


----------



## Shaz (Nov 25, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> ohhh, that makes sense... didnt think of "bordering a border".. much easier that way... cool..
> 
> *oh, and that link doesnt let me through.. says i dont have permission or something?* but its fine anyway though, its just the techniques i think i need to broaden my ways on.. im more used to playing around with effects and such lately.. i've forgotten all about stuff like dotted bordering.. hehe
> thanks again for the tips...




To access that link, you'll need to join "Trading Post Members" under  on your CP. 
Once accepted, you'll see the "Outskirts Trading Post" section. 
You can then request Synn to send you the pack on his topic/that link.


----------



## NW (Nov 25, 2012)

Can I have a 170x170 profile pic of  bit without that red border around 2 sides of it and with a new dotted border? :33


----------



## Shaz (Nov 25, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Can I have a 170x170 profile pic of  bit without that red border around 2 sides of it and with a new dotted border? :33



Here you go, bitch.


----------



## NW (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, bitch.

24ed. 

Will rep you as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks a lot, Lys


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> To access that link, you'll need to join "Trading Post Members" under  on your CP.
> Once accepted, you'll see the "Outskirts Trading Post" section.
> You can then request Synn to send you the pack on his topic/that link.



ohhh.. cool.. thanks.. once i meet the requirements, i'll join...


----------



## Shaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> 150 x 150, 150 x 200 avatar and signature of ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really sure if you wanted it just cropped plain, so I added some effects. I'll add borders if needed.


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 26, 2012)

Dat Madara.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure if you wanted it just cropped plain, so I added some effects. I'll add borders if needed.



Looks great. I'll rep and cred asap.


----------



## Austin (Nov 26, 2012)

Could I get this 170x170?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 26, 2012)

The gif won't work unless it's 250KB or under.




Austin said:


> Could I get this 170x170?


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 26, 2012)

oh for real? my bad...


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey. No Worries.


Dont rep me. Thats not a smart thing to do.

I wasnt spamming dick face. I was requesting.


----------



## Austin (Nov 26, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> The gif won't work unless it's 250KB or under.



This is too big, too. :<


----------



## Shaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> This is too big, too. :<




Try it now.


Works.


----------



## VioNi (Nov 26, 2012)

Can someone make me a gif ava (150x150) with Sandy (the Sandman) from Rise of the Guardians?


----------



## Serp (Nov 27, 2012)

Could someone do me a few transparencies please, I need to remove the background on a few of my photos. What I want is just me, at least neck down and any more that could be saved, and the rest gone.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Could someone do me a few transparencies please, I need to remove the background on a few of my photos. What I want is just me, at least neck down and any more that could be saved, and the rest gone.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Please do note that as the resolution for the photos were low in some photos it was really difficult to cut as pixels were not visible enough. On the third picture I had to remove the wiring for the headset coming from his right ear cup, but have done it in a way you cannot tell. 

I hope these will be okay, if there are any issues or you want me to crop/resize them further, just ask.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 28, 2012)

Could someone color his eyes to match the color of his eyes in my sig?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Could someone color his eyes to match the color of his eyes in my sig?


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2012)

Grimmjow and/or Ulquiorra avatars 150x200


----------



## Austin (Nov 28, 2012)

Can I get this 150x150?


----------



## Misao (Nov 28, 2012)

150 x 150 avatars of Ezra Miller from _We Need to Talk About Kevin_?


----------



## Jackk (Nov 29, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can I get this 150x150?





Edit- 
In case you just wanted a resize to 150X150 (also had to remove some frames on both due to file size limit)


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2012)

Ava size please, thank you :33


----------



## Ghost (Nov 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Ava size please, thank you :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2012)

UUUU thank you


----------



## Vice (Nov 29, 2012)

150x150 Super Saiyan 3 Goku avatars, please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 29, 2012)

125x125  Grimmjow avatars, please?


----------



## Fay (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone have some James Bond ava's?


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd like to have the image on  comic page cropped out, no need to re-size.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 29, 2012)

Cinder said:


> I'd like to have the image on  comic page cropped out, no need to re-size.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2012)

Neat, thanks fella.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 29, 2012)

these two into 150x150 avatars   with dotted borders please ?


----------



## Shaz (Nov 29, 2012)

Metaro said:


> these two into 150x150 avatars   with dotted borders please ?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Nov 29, 2012)

Shaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you 


Reps


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 29, 2012)

Requesting a Seto Kaiba set


----------



## Tray (Nov 29, 2012)

Set for


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125  Grimmjow avatars, please?


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 30, 2012)

Vice said:


> 150x150 Super Saiyan 3 Goku avatars, please?





had some lying around... if you want borders/changes, just lemme know...

edit:
oh, just noticed u wanted both width AND height at 150... these are with widths at 150, height in proportion... if you really want both 150, i can do that... just lemme know...


----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2012)

-

Could someone resize these to 150X150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 30, 2012)

Bonly said:


> -
> 
> Could someone resize these to 150X150 with a dotted border please?




*Spoiler*: __ 





Would've been better if you had used the video to make a new set. Enlarging images never works out well quality wise.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 30, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> Set for




*Spoiler*: __ 



Had no clue what to do with this one, at all. The stock was really blank. D:

Hope this is okay..


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Thanks.



I'll be putting the other ones up for grabs in the give away sectoin.


----------



## Gold Roger (Nov 30, 2012)

Avatar:

(Any effects to help it match the signatures coloring)

Signature:

(Transparency)


----------



## Araragi (Nov 30, 2012)

150 x 150 dotted border. Zoom more to the face but include his hand holding the staff



150 x 150 solid black border


----------



## zetzume (Dec 1, 2012)

Ulzzang Avas please ! c:


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone please add a dotted border on this and also make a dotted gif avatar of it that shifts from Madara's face to Obito's back and forth?



Thanks!


----------



## bladexj (Dec 1, 2012)

*repost*

Uzumaki Naruto avatars please.

Non SM or BM, pre or post time skip.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Can someone please add a dotted border on this and also make a dotted gif avatar of it that shifts from Madara's face to Obito's back and forth?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> 150 x 150 dotted border. Zoom more to the face but include his hand holding the staff
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 solid black border




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2012)

Any Toriko avas?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Requesting transparency for  image. 

I want the character rushing in with the sword, try to include the two shurikens located next to his left arm. And a version that includes the farthest shuriken across the page. 

No need to re-size or to add effects, thanks.


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey I'd like a 150x150 avatar from one of these stocks. I'd like it with a transparent background please.


----------



## Brox (Dec 1, 2012)

can somebody resize my avatar 150x150?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 1, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much!

Repped.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thanks repped


----------



## Shaz (Dec 1, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Hey I'd like a 150x150 avatar from one of these stocks. I'd like it with a transparent background please.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 1, 2012)

Brox said:


> can somebody resize my avatar 150x150?




Resizing a smaller picture to something larger, will lose a lot of quality as so:



If you find the video you got it from, such as you tube, I can make it for you again from scratch. The quality will be _a lot_ better too.


----------



## Brox (Dec 1, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Resizing a smaller picture to something larger, will lose a lot of quality as so:
> 
> 
> 
> If you find the video you got it from, such as you tube, I can make it for you again from scratch. The quality will be _a lot_ better too.



Thanks          .


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

Could I get  resized to a 150x150 ava with a dotted border?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone remove the background from this?


----------



## Shaz (Dec 1, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Could I get  resized to a 150x150 ava with a dotted border?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Here, bitch.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 1, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Can someone remove the background from this?





*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this is okay.



Cropped:


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Can someone remove the background from this?



rep please

and sorry for the rough edges 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

Shaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Here, bitch.


Thanks. 

Fucking 24ed. 

Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 1, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Requesting transparency for  image.
> 
> I want the character rushing in with the sword, try to include the two shurikens located next to his left arm. And a version that includes the farthest shuriken across the page.
> 
> No need to re-size or to add effects, thanks.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah, thanks. Nice work.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Any Toriko avas?


 

Rep and Credit. If you provided some stocks, I could've done better.


----------



## Momoko (Dec 1, 2012)

Marina and the diamonds Avy's/Gifs? Please  !


----------



## Austin (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone resize this to 150x150?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2012)

Austin said:


> Can someone resize this to 150x150?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

gif set request, anyone?
transparent if possible, 150x200 


again transparent if possible, resized smaller


----------



## JoJo (Dec 1, 2012)

starr said:


> gif set request, anyone?
> transparent if possible, 150x200
> 
> 
> again transparent if possible, resized smaller




*Spoiler*: _Heres the first one._


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

oh I should've been more exact, the second stock was to be a sig lol

and the trans avatar is a little.. messed up =/


----------



## Gin (Dec 1, 2012)

starr said:


> gif set request, anyone?
> transparent if possible, 150x200
> 
> 
> again transparent if possible, resized smaller



*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you are.   Doing a good transparency on a gif is pretty tricky, but I'll give it a go later if you like.   I can also add borders if they're fine the way they are.


----------



## Soul (Dec 1, 2012)

Naruto (the character) avatar.
Do your best


----------



## Tray (Dec 1, 2012)

*Set for  w/ dotted border *


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

bladexj said:


> *repost*
> 
> Uzumaki Naruto avatars please.
> 
> Non SM or BM, pre or post time skip.



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



There ya go. Hope you like them, although I'm pretty shitty at this so I don't think I did very well.  

Rep or anything isn't neccesary.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2012)

Gin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh oh! looks excellent, can you add a dotted border to the avatar?


----------



## bladexj (Dec 1, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't that bad, I like the second and third ones.

Thanks, rep'd


----------



## NW (Dec 1, 2012)

bladexj said:


> They aren't that bad, I like the second and third ones.
> 
> Thanks, rep'd


Thanks. It's good to know you like some of 'em.

There weren't really many good stocks. At least not many that I could make something out of with my ability.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Soul said:


> Naruto (the character) avatar.
> Do your best



rep please, cred is optional

​


----------



## Gold Roger (Dec 1, 2012)

Avatar:


Signature:

(Transparency)

Also, some effects on the Avatar to match the colors with the signature would be nice.


----------



## Soul (Dec 1, 2012)

This is the one.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Need an Ava


----------



## Shaz (Dec 2, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got you covered bro. 

​


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

150x150 Senior ava of this with a dotted border


----------



## Shaz (Dec 2, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 Senior ava of this with a dotted border


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Shaz said:


>


Thanks. 

Will rep after I spread and am not 24ed.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 2, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Got you covered bro.
> 
> ​


Awesome


I have to spread

edit: done


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

150x150 senior avatar of this with a black and white border



(Shaz had better not do this one. I owe him enough rep already. )


----------



## Tray (Dec 2, 2012)

Soul Reaper22 said:


> *Set for  w/ dotted border *



Refreshing just in case


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

Can someone curve the edges of my avatar?


----------



## Silver (Dec 2, 2012)

This okay?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Can someone curve the edges of my avatar?




Rep please


----------



## ST Minato (Dec 2, 2012)

hey guys can i please get a set with these renders

ava

sig:

color:black and purple

thanks

size doesn't matter


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2012)

Itachi manga avatars 150x200 plz?


----------



## G (Dec 3, 2012)

150x150 avy outta this with no borders please.


----------



## Silver (Dec 3, 2012)

G said:


> 150x150 avy outta this with no borders please.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 3, 2012)

starr said:


> Itachi manga avatars 150x200 plz?



​


Stunna said:


> Can someone curve the edges of my avatar?





Silver said:


> This okay?





Zirconis said:


> Rep please



Not that it's that big of a deal, but this is not okay. Why didn't you just request rounded edges at my shop?


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​



thank you :33


----------



## Remyx (Dec 3, 2012)

Who can make a really good ava+sig out of this?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 3, 2012)

starr said:


> thank you :33



No problem at all


----------



## G (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone mind making a transparent sig outta 
without the text.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 3, 2012)

Remyx said:


> Who can make a really good ava+sig out of this?




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









Rep please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 3, 2012)

125x125 Super Saiyan Vegeta avatars?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 3, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Super Saiyan Vegeta avatars?



rep please

​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ST Minato (Dec 3, 2012)

can anybody do my request please?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 3, 2012)

Dean Winchester


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 4, 2012)

♚StrawHatLuffy♚ said:


> rep please
> 
> ​



Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Silver (Dec 4, 2012)

~Tasnim~ said:


> please. :33





G said:


> Anyone mind making a transparent sig outta
> without the text.


This good?


----------



## G (Dec 4, 2012)

Silver said:


> This good?



yeah             .


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

150x150 senior ava of this, please. And with a black border.


----------



## Silver (Dec 4, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava of this, please. And with a black border.



 ?


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

Silver said:


> ?


Could I have it just a tiny bit thicker?


----------



## Silver (Dec 4, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Could I have it just a tiny bit thicker?


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks. Have some rep.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 4, 2012)

125x125 Super Saiyan 1 Adult Gohan avatars?


----------



## NW (Dec 4, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Super Saiyan 1 Adult Gohan avatars?


here ya go


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2012)

Could I have some Madara senior sized Avys?


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 4, 2012)

No Worries said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks.

I will rep soon.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 4, 2012)

Updating my OTPs in my signature

125 x 125 avatars

Damon x Elena (preferably kiss scene or romantic/intense/sweet looking)

SasuSaku

Jacob x Bella (kiss scene preferred)

Zero x Yuki from Vampire Knight (something from recent chapters and not really old)

My favorite colors are red and black if you wish to incorporate.

Please and thanks...


----------



## Brox (Dec 5, 2012)

final getsuga tenshou ichigo avys?


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2012)

deidara sets plz..........


----------



## Austin (Dec 5, 2012)

150x150 please?


----------



## G (Dec 5, 2012)

G said:


> deidara sets plz..........



reposting because of new page


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2012)

re-size 150x200
make it fit at or under 341 kb


----------



## Hariti (Dec 6, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size 150x200
> make it fit at or under 341 kb


----------



## Stripes (Dec 6, 2012)

G said:


> deidara sets plz..........



Sorry they're so simple and what not, if any changes or what not just ask. ;')






​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Melodie (Dec 6, 2012)

Trans.

Sig: []

ava: [] dotted border.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Trans.
> 
> Sig: []
> 
> ava: [] dotted border.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dean Winchester



Re          request


----------



## Krippy (Dec 6, 2012)

two Senior sized sigs:

[]

[]

dotted border on both plz.


----------



## Silver (Dec 6, 2012)

Krippy said:


> two Senior sized sigs:
> 
> []
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



This what you wanted?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 6, 2012)

Resize to 125x125 please


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 6, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Resize to 125x125 please


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 6, 2012)

Please make me a set of Z from 

It's the big ass dude in case you don't know. With transparent background, please.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 6, 2012)

Mila Kunis 150x200 avas please ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 6, 2012)

Castiel. 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 6, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Updating my OTPs in my signature
> 
> 125 x 125 avatars
> 
> ...



Re-post because of new page...


----------



## ST Minato (Dec 7, 2012)

can i get a Minato set

that is all


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 7, 2012)

EMS Sasuke avatars please?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 7, 2012)

Senior GIF Avy from  plawks.


----------



## Bitty (Dec 7, 2012)

can someone make these 125x125 with dotted border?





thanks!


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> can someone make these 125x125 with dotted border?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Senior GIF Avy from  plawks.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Please make me a set of Z from
> 
> It's the big ass dude in case you don't know. With transparent background, please.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this is what you wanted, enhanced the colours a bit too.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2012)

Stiles Stilinski/Derek Hale/Tyler Hoechlin/Dylan O'Brien avas?


----------



## NW (Dec 7, 2012)

Could someone make me 3 different 150x150 senior avatars of these three stocks? Stock 1 with a dotted border, stock 2 with a dotted border, and stock 3 with a black and white border border.







Thanks. :33


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Could someone make me 3 different 150x150 senior avatars of these three stocks? Stock 1 with a dotted border, stock 2 with a dotted border, and stock 3 with a black and white border border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Dec 7, 2012)

^ Damn, you work fucking fast. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2012)

or if not my previous request, this;
[sp] [/sp]

to a 150x150 ava. No border.


----------



## G (Dec 7, 2012)

Set outta this:


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> or if not my previous request, this;
> [sp] [/sp]
> 
> to a 150x150 ava. No border.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2012)

DAMN SON YOU FUCKIN' QUICK. 
thank <3


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

They call me Flash.


----------



## Zach (Dec 7, 2012)

Can someone make me avys of these, both with a solid green border?

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

Zach said:


> Can someone make me avys of these, both with a solid green border?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



This good?


----------



## Shaz (Dec 7, 2012)

G said:


> Set outta this:


----------



## Krippy (Dec 7, 2012)

can I get a set made of this please?


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2012)

re-size



150x150 and 150x200 :33


----------



## Gin (Dec 7, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200 :33


----------



## Silver (Dec 7, 2012)

These okay?

Edit: lol gin


----------



## Bitty (Dec 8, 2012)

can someone make these 150x150 with dotted border?




thanks!


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2012)

Krippy said:


> can I get a set made of this please?


Didn't know if you wanted a transparency.   If you wanted something different, it's no problem.   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 8, 2012)

Could some one be able to make 125x125 avys out of these?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Mila Kunis 150x200 avas please ?



Re requesting


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Re requesting











I wish I was good with creating borderlines.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 8, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Could some one be able to make 125x125 avys out of these?


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 8, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Thankies 
 repped.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 8, 2012)

150 x 150 avy with a thin black border


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone wanna add a Santa hat to my avatar?


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 avy with a thin black border




How's this?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Castiel. 150x150 and 150x200



.                          .


----------



## Krippy (Dec 8, 2012)

can I get a senior sized avy with a thin black border from this?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> I wish I was good with creating borderlines.



thanks                      .


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 8, 2012)

Krippy said:


> can I get a senior sized avy with a thin black border from this?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 8, 2012)

Anarch said:


> thanks                      .



You're welcome.


----------



## Silver (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Castiel. 150x150 and 150x200



​
These okay?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone wanna add a Santa hat to my avatar?


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2012)

Avy:  
sig:


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2012)

Can someone resize this to 150x150 with a border? Will rep.



Lt Iceman said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

150x150 senior avy of this image and with a dotted border


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Would be better if the avatar had the same aspect ratio as in the original stock, and the sig would be smaller.
and i dont really like having borders. yeah im a bit picky about stuff like this.


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avy of this image and with a dotted border






G said:


> Would be better if the avatar had the same aspect ratio as in the original stock, and the sig would be smaller.
> and i dont really like having borders. yeah im a bit picky about stuff like this.



Like this?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 9, 2012)

Avatar
Stock: 
Dotted borders

Also requesting a sexy Konan sig


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

Silver said:


> Like this?


Thanks. Have some rep.


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Dotted borders


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2012)

In my sig, can you make the words a prominent color that will show, like blue or anything you deem nice? Thanks. Will rep.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 9, 2012)

Sir Crocodile signatures please?


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2012)

[





> Like this?



that avy wasn't even my original request


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2012)

G said:


> [
> 
> that avy wasn't even my original request



My bad, thought I saw you quote it


----------



## G (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually when i quoted my request i quoted the other request that was not by me as well in the first place. and thats what you saw and thought it was my request.


----------



## Silver (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Well how's this?


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 9, 2012)

125X125 Pain avatars please?


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125X125 Pain avatars please?



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Wasn't sure if you only wanted Deva Path or more. Deva Path is usually the popular one so yeah. If you want some of the other paths just let me know.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 9, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Animal path would be nice. 

I will rep soon as possible.


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Thanks.  Animal path would be nice.
> 
> I will rep soon as possible.


There's 2 Animal Paths, lol. Here's 3 of both. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Krippy (Dec 9, 2012)

can somebody put a santa hat on my avy?


----------



## Bitty (Dec 9, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> can someone make these 150x150 with dotted border?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



re-requesting!


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2012)

re-size 150x200 and trans if possible?


trans and make a bit smaller


thx :33


----------



## WZRD (Dec 10, 2012)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> re-requesting!



Here ya go. Sorry about the third one. I couldn't resize it without that little glitch.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 10, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size 150x200 and trans if possible?
> 
> 
> trans and make a bit smaller
> ...


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2012)

Krippy said:


> can somebody put a santa hat on my avy?


 

This alright?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 10, 2012)

Requesting 170x170 avatars

Link
Princess Zelda
Ganon
Triforce

etc

Anything Zelda related lol


----------



## NW (Dec 10, 2012)

150x150 senior avas of the following stocks, please.







Stocks 1 and 2 with black borders, and stock 3 with a dotted border.

Thanks in advance. :33:33:33:33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 10, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting 170x170 avatars
> 
> Link
> Princess Zelda
> ...


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 10, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avas of the following stocks, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here these good?  
rep please


----------



## NW (Dec 10, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> Here these good?
> rep please




Thanks. :33

Repped. 

Edit: IM ALWAYS 24ED AT THESE TIMES


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2012)

Izaya Orihara 150x200


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 10, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Thanks. :33
> 
> Repped.
> 
> Edit: IM ALWAYS 24ED AT THESE TIMES



No problem 
lol that's ok I can wait.


----------



## Silver (Dec 10, 2012)

starr said:


> Izaya Orihara 150x200

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw it and I got distracted from thanking and repping you!!! thanks boo 


thaaaank youuu!!


----------



## Marcο (Dec 10, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting 170x170 avatars
> 
> Link
> Princess Zelda
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ℛei (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone make a senior ava from  with dotted borders pls? :33

EDIT: same from  pretty pls


----------



## Zenith (Dec 11, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Can someone make a senior ava from  with dotted borders pls? :33
> 
> EDIT: same from  pretty pls



[sp] [/sp]

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ℛei (Dec 11, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> [sp] [/sp]



THANKS pek


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 11, 2012)

Ava size with dotted borders please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2012)

Resize to avy size plz:


----------



## JoJo (Dec 11, 2012)

G said:


> Resize to avy size plz:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 11, 2012)

150x150 Marceline avatars from Adventure Time. Gif or Still will do~


----------



## Silver (Dec 11, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> 150x150 Marceline avatars from Adventure Time. Gif or Still will do~


​
These any good?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd like 150x150 avatars from  gif image please, with dotted borders.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 11, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Ava size with dotted borders please





i had to delete a lot of frames for it to fit avatar size, i hope it's okay for you


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2012)

Cinder said:


> I'd like 150x150 avatars from  gif image please, with dotted borders.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Good stuff, you work fast. Thanks fella


----------



## Imagine (Dec 11, 2012)

Any 150x150 Killua Zoldyck avatars?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 12, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> 150x150 Marceline avatars from Adventure Time.



*Spoiler*: __ 










ImagineBreakr said:


> Any 150x150 Killua Zoldyck avatars?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Marcο (Dec 12, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> 150x150 Marceline avatars from Adventure Time. Gif or Still will do~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NW (Dec 12, 2012)

150x150 senior ava of this and with a black border



Also darken the color a bit to make it light greyish.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks         .


----------



## Shaz (Dec 12, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava of this and with a black border
> 
> 
> 
> Also darken the color a bit to make it light greyish.



This okay bitch?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 13, 2012)

Kuma avies please


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 13, 2012)

125x125 Sasuke Uchiha avys please?  Could you add a Christmas hat to one of them?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 13, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Sasuke Uchiha avys please?  Could you add a Christmas hat to one of them?


----------



## G (Dec 13, 2012)

Avatars of Amigo from Samba De Amigo


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 13, 2012)

Chuck said:


>



Thanks....


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 13, 2012)

G said:


> Avatars of Amigo from Samba De Amigo


----------



## NW (Dec 13, 2012)

Shaz said:


> This okay bitch?


Just right, hoe.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 13, 2012)

This is funny.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 13, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Updating my OTPs in my signature
> 
> 125 x 125 avatars
> 
> ...



Re-request...


----------



## アストロ (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone have Henry Cavill avi? The guy who plays in the man of steel. 
Hot stuff :33


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2012)

Profile pic outta this:


----------



## Krippy (Dec 14, 2012)

150x150 avys out of this: 

thin black border and dotted border


----------



## Gin (Dec 14, 2012)

G said:


> Profile pic outta this:


Profile pic is 170x170 right?



Made one avi size as well just in case.


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2012)

Krippy said:


> 150x150 avys out of this:
> 
> thin black border and dotted border


 

I gotchu


Vampire Princess said:


> Re-request...



*Spoiler*: __ 







Gave it a go..


----------



## NW (Dec 14, 2012)

3 senior 150x150 avas.







Stock 1 with a black border, stock 2 with a dotted border, and stock 3 with a black and white border.

Thanks.


----------



## NW (Dec 14, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Edo Nagato avys please



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 14, 2012)

^ Damn! Out of rep, I will rep as soon as possible. .-.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2012)

Requesting a transparent set



Rep will be supplied


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Requesting a transparent set
> 
> 
> 
> Rep will be supplied




*Spoiler*: __ 







This alright?


No Worries said:


> 3 senior 150x150 avas.
> Stock 1 with a black border, stock 2 with a dotted border, and stock 3 with a black and white border.
> 
> Thanks.





*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2012)

Requesting a senior avy focus on Sasuke, please.

Thank you in advance + i'll rep.:33


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2012)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Currently 24'd atm.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 14, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting a senior avy focus on Sasuke, please.
> 
> Thank you in advance + i'll rep.:33




what do you specifically mean by focus on sasuke? to cut out the text?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> what do you specifically mean by focus on sasuke? to cut out the text?


Looks great, thank you +reps. 
Yes, sorry for not being more specific, to cut off the text part for there may be a greater focus on Sasuke image.


----------



## NW (Dec 14, 2012)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Silver, you are a BOSS.  Thanks.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 14, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting a senior avy focus on Sasuke, please.
> 
> Thank you in advance + i'll rep.:33


Like this?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2012)

Marco The Phoenix said:


> Like this?



Thank you so much. + reps


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2012)

Any boss Ruben Studdard avys?

I feel nostalgic atm lmao.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 14, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Any boss Ruben Studdard avys?
> 
> I feel nostalgic atm lmao.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 15, 2012)

avy: 
dotted border.

If possible, make it vibrant please.


----------



## Silver (Dec 15, 2012)

Melodie said:


> avy:
> dotted border.
> 
> If possible, make it vibrant please.



  ?


----------



## Remyx (Dec 15, 2012)

Can someone, anyone make a firin' mah lazer out of this, please?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 15, 2012)

Portgas D Ace avys?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 15, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Portgas D Ace avys?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 15, 2012)

A set out of ?


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2012)

150x150 senior avy from this



Dotted border too, please.


----------



## Gin (Dec 15, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avy from this
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted border too, please.


----------



## Gin (Dec 15, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> A set out of ?


Is this what you're looking for?   If so, I can add borders as well if you like.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 15, 2012)

Gin said:


> Is this what you're looking for?   If so, I can add borders as well if you like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's what I wanted 

thanks


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 15, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> That's what I wanted
> 
> thanks



What manga is that set from?


----------



## Gin (Dec 15, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> What manga is that set from?


I think it's Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks! 

24ed but I will rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gin said:


> I think it's Shingeki no Kyojin.



Okay Thanks.


----------



## zetzume (Dec 16, 2012)

Big Bang TOP Ava's please, please please.:33


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 16, 2012)

Obito set please, with his war mask on. 

Thanks a lot by now, xoxoxo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 16, 2012)

Vagabond avatars 

150x150


----------



## G (Dec 16, 2012)

Avy outta


----------



## Silver (Dec 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Vagabond avatars
> 
> 150x150






G said:


> Avy outta


----------



## G (Dec 16, 2012)

That was fast


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2012)

150x150 senior ava of this



with a dotted border


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

request slashed


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 16, 2012)

125x125  Lucy Heartfilia avys, please?


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Lucy Heartfilia avys, please?



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Kanki (Dec 16, 2012)

Are there any Zoro sigs lying around?


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks. Rep coming soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2012)

May someone please create an senior member size of this image?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




 Around her chest up? Thank you.


----------



## Silver (Dec 16, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava of this
> 
> 
> 
> with a dotted border




Damn, you really love Obito don't you


VastoLorDae said:


> May someone please create an senior member size of this image?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





This good?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2012)

Silver said:


> This good?



Yes I like them both. Thank you. reps+


----------



## NW (Dec 16, 2012)

Silver said:


> Damn, you really love Obito don't you


He's my favorite character. 

Thanks.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello

can someone make a banner for FC from ?Please keep the text.Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Dec 17, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> tell me the specific size you want it to be



thank you <3


----------



## Metaro (Dec 17, 2012)

,  ,  and  into 150x150  avatars with dotted borders please


----------



## G (Dec 17, 2012)

Can anyone make an avy from the last panel of this page: 
 and  a sig from the last 4 panels from this page:


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm becoming more active in this forum, and I would like to have a set that really represents me. So I figure Trafalgar is my favorite character in One Piece. So I think that would really show who I am. Can anyone make me a trafalgar law set? A set with color?


----------



## NW (Dec 17, 2012)

150x150 senior avy from this



Thick black dashed border too.


----------



## Silver (Dec 17, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> I'm becoming more active in this forum, and I would like to have a set that really represents me. So I figure Trafalgar is my favorite character in One Piece. So I think that would really show who I am. Can anyone make me a trafalgar law set? A set with color?



*Spoiler*: __ 








Tried making one, it's okay if its not to your liking


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll use it, I like it alot actually. I'll wait for the anime for a more badass one.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Dec 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avy from this
> 
> 
> 
> Thick black dashed border too.



Hows this?


----------



## Vermin (Dec 17, 2012)

Metaro said:


> ,  ,  and  into 150x150  avatars with dotted borders please


 

_~let me know if you want anything altered_​


----------



## NW (Dec 17, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> Hows this?


Thaks. 

Enjoy your rep.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 17, 2012)

somebody hook up my avatar with a santa hat, plz


----------



## Vermin (Dec 17, 2012)

G said:


> Can anyone make an avy from the last panel of this page:
> and  a sig from the last 4 panels from this page:






_~let me know if you want anything altered_


----------



## Vermin (Dec 17, 2012)

Krippy said:


> somebody hook up my avatar with a santa hat, plz


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2012)

Please, I need pretty Niall Horan avatars. :< Possibly with christmas hats.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 18, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> _~let me know if you want anything altered_​



 Thank you !            .


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 18, 2012)

125x125 Madara Uchiha avys please?


----------



## Tray (Dec 18, 2012)

Set for  with round edges? 

Oh, and with a thin border like Stunna's


----------



## Stunna (Dec 18, 2012)

Can someone throw a simple black line border around my avatar?


----------



## Vash (Dec 18, 2012)

^


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 19, 2012)

Neji Hyuuga avatars please.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2012)

Could someone add a snow effect to my avatar too?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2012)

Also, could someone shrink this down by about 50% while maintaining the quality and animation?


----------



## NW (Dec 19, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Madara Uchiha avys please?


Me again. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 19, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Me again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Will rep soon.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Could someone add a snow effect to my avatar too?



like this?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, that'll do.


----------



## NW (Dec 19, 2012)

150x150 senior avas of both of these stocks. Black and white border on the first one and dotted border on the second.


----------



## Silver (Dec 19, 2012)

^


----------



## NW (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks again, Silver. 

24ed, dammit. Will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Tray (Dec 19, 2012)

Trαy said:


> Set for  with round edges?
> 
> Oh, and with a thin border like Stunna's



Refreshing just in case


----------



## Marcο (Dec 19, 2012)

Trαy said:


> Set for  with round edges?
> 
> Oh, and with a thin border like Stunna's


Was this what you were looking for?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (Dec 19, 2012)

Transparent sig from this (keep it the same size) and an avatar from it (150x150). Will rep.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 20, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Transparent sig from this (keep it the same size) and an avatar from it (150x150). Will rep.





*Spoiler*: _JoJo_ 




ava's...


sig...




wasnt sure if u wanted borders or not for the ava's.. coz its a trans, so...


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 20, 2012)

125x125 EMS/Taka Sasuke avys please? :33


----------



## NW (Dec 20, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 EMS/Taka Sasuke avys please? :33



*Spoiler*: __ 



​



​


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 20, 2012)

^Thanks, and I don't want to overwork you but mind making 3 more?


----------



## NW (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Right on it.


----------



## NW (Dec 20, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> ^Thanks, and I don't want to overwork you but mind making 3 more?



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks a ton, NW


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2012)

Can someone add a christmas hat to my sig. I keep having troubles with it


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 20, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> Can someone add a christmas hat to my sig. I keep having troubles with it





 Like this


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2012)

The hat is perfect. Can you give me the transparent version of the hat alone?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 20, 2012)

Aladdin said:


> The hat is perfect. Can you give me the transparent version of the hat alone?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 20, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> [sp][/sp]


Thanks repped


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2012)

Avies: Pics of cute asain girls
Size: Same as large avy priviledges

Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 21, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Avies: Pics of cute asain girls
> Size: Same as large avy priviledges
> 
> Will rep as soon as possible.



[sp][/sp]


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

Obito with his war mask on.

will rep/credit thanks by now.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 21, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Obito with his war mask on.
> 
> will rep/credit thanks by now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## G (Dec 21, 2012)

Napoleon Dynamite avys? 150x150


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2012)

request, anyone? 

re-size to 150x200 and 150x150 



re-size 500 x 300 and 500 x 250 I just want under the moon, haku and chihiro, not _too _much sky

[/


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2012)

^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 21, 2012)

G said:


> Napoleon Dynamite avys? 150x150

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2012)

Make  smaller/sig size 
150x150 for  one 

thanks in advance =p


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 21, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Make  smaller/sig size
> 150x150 for  one
> 
> thanks in advance =p










 Gif reducer if need.Meaning  if you gif is has too much kb


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2012)

Jak said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



love it                     !


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

2 150x150 senior avas





Both with black and white borders.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 21, 2012)

^

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> ^


Thank you. 

Enjoy your rep.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

Could someone remove the border from my avatar, please?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Could someone remove the border from my avatar, please?


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2012)

150x150 senior ava pls



With a dotted border.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 22, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava pls
> 
> 
> 
> With a dotted border.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Krippy (Dec 22, 2012)

feel free to add a santa hat to my avy pls


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2012)

need my sig transparent


----------



## Marcο (Dec 22, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> need my sig transparent




Like this?


----------



## Brox (Dec 22, 2012)

Keanu Reeves avatars?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2012)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?



thanks. **


----------



## G (Dec 22, 2012)

150x150 outta this gif: !


----------



## Silver (Dec 22, 2012)

Krippy said:


> feel free to add a santa hat to my avy pls


 
This ok?



G said:


> 150x150 outta this gif: !


----------



## Marcο (Dec 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Keanu Reeves avatars?


----------



## Krippy (Dec 22, 2012)

Silver said:


> This ok?



Nice 

+1


----------



## NW (Dec 22, 2012)

Senior set from this 

Black and white border for the ava and the sig.


----------



## Silver (Dec 22, 2012)

^
How's this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brox (Dec 23, 2012)

Shαnks said:


>



can someone put a dotted border around these?


----------



## Stannis (Dec 23, 2012)

Brox said:


> can someone put a dotted border around these?


----------



## Brox (Dec 23, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## NW (Dec 23, 2012)

Silver said:


> ^
> How's this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That's great, thank you.


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 23, 2012)

125x125 Neji Hyuuga avatars please?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 23, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Neji Hyuuga avatars please?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Meia (Dec 23, 2012)

Any Baccano avatars?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 23, 2012)

Meia said:


> Any Baccano avatars?


----------



## Meia (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you   !


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

Can someone make  sig sized with dotted border? Danke schon by now. :33


----------



## Silver (Dec 23, 2012)

^ Here you go


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 24, 2012)

Silver said:


> ^ Here you go



Thank you so much pek


----------



## Bonly (Dec 24, 2012)

Can someone curve the edges of my Avy like this? 

Also may I have a santa hat for my Avy as well :33


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

Bonly said:


> Can someone curve the edges of my Avy like this?
> 
> Also may I have a santa hat for my Avy as well :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 24, 2012)

Persona  3 avatars. 150x200 and 150x150.


----------



## G (Dec 24, 2012)

Some christmas related avys would be cool


----------



## Bonly (Dec 24, 2012)

Boshi said:


>



Thanks so much,its awesome pek


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello i was wondering if anybody could edit this to fit standard avatar size for me(if it's possible)? it looks abit funny when i upload it

Thx in advance!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 24, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> Hello i was wondering if anybody could edit this to fit standard avatar size for me(if it's possible)? it looks abit funny when i upload it
> 
> Thx in advance!





want a 150 x 150 version?


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 24, 2012)

^Just checked, due to low postcount(yikes) my maximum entry is 125x125 for a clear image, but i'll try it out perhaps it's enough. Thank you for your help


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 24, 2012)

perry cox avatar gifs, 150x150, no border


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 24, 2012)

transparent/sig size please
stock:


----------



## Ghost (Dec 24, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> transparent/sig size please
> stock:



size ok?


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 24, 2012)

size seems fine to me

thanks


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Could I get a set made out of this please? 

do whatever you want with it, make it look badass!


----------



## NW (Dec 24, 2012)

Could I have a Santa hat on my avy please? :33


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Could I have a Santa hat on my avy please? :33


----------



## NW (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Taking both. Repped.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 24, 2012)

Can someone pls make a transparent junior sized set out of this stock asap? (starr won't be able to do it till the next weekend, but I wanted to wear it on christams holidays)
I don't care much whose face is on avy(Naruto's would be cuter, I guess ). And without border, both sig and avy just transparent.

Will rep twice


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Can someone pls make a transparent junior sized set out of this stock asap? (starr won't be able to do it till the next weekend, but I wanted to wear it on christams holidays)


----------



## Rosi (Dec 24, 2012)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much!pek
Have your reps!


----------



## G (Dec 24, 2012)

Can someone add a santa hat to this:


----------



## Marcο (Dec 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Could I get a set made out of this please?
> 
> do whatever you want with it, make it look badass!


How's this?

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2012)

They aren't for me...they are for someone else. I'm doing a secret santa for someone in the lounge. Can I take them all? lol god these look amazing. I'd rather let them decide, but if I DO have to choose one, then the one in the middle looks absolutely awesome man.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> They aren't for me...they are for someone else. I'm doing a secret santa for someone in the lounge. Can I take them all? lol god these look amazing. I'd rather let them decide, but if I DO have to choose one, then the one in the middle looks absolutely awesome man.


Go ahead . And thanks, it's my first time trying something like this, glad you like them.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello!

I'm just passing by to see if someone can resize this cool but creepy pic of shika into avatar-size ....



Thanks and rep for however helps me!


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 24, 2012)

Trinity said:


> perry cox avatar gifs, 150x150, no border


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 24, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm just passing by to see if someone can resize this cool but creepy pic of shika into avatar-size ....
> 
> ...



I can't see the pic.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> I can't see the pic.



Here's another link:


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 24, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> Here's another link:




Here.


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> Here.



I was hoping to extract the inner image, not the meme and black border around it. 

Humm.
Where is my MS Paint when I need it?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 24, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> I was hoping to extract the inner image, not the meme and black border around it.
> 
> Humm.
> Where is my MS Paint when I need it?









Next time you should tell the person what you want .


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 24, 2012)

Archangel Michael said:


> Next time you should tell the person what you want.



Thank you very much and sorry for not being specific.
+
r
e
p


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 24, 2012)

krakonfive said:


> Thank you very much and sorry for not being specific.
> +
> r
> e
> p



You're welcome and it's OK.:byakuya



You're  welcome to everyone that I filled in a request for them in thread too..


----------



## Zeno (Dec 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place, but if someone has free time, it'd be nice to color my sig. Thanks.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

G said:


> Can someone add a santa hat to this:


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

Zenon said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but if someone has free time, it'd be nice to color my sig. Thanks.
> *Spoiler*: __



you should look for colorings in sites like Deviantart.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 25, 2012)

Can someone please help me make a set out of this:



The sig space should be within 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) But I'm not sure whether the image background should be transparent or not just do whatever you think looks nicer I'd like the ava to be of his face reps to whoever helps me of course!


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Can someone please help me make a set out of this:
> 
> 
> 
> The sig space should be within 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) But I'm not sure whether the image background should be transparent or not just do whatever you think looks nicer I'd like the ava to be of his face


----------



## Shaz (Dec 25, 2012)

Eminem avatars / gifs


----------



## Annabella (Dec 25, 2012)

Boshi said:


>



Thank you so much for this! 
+ Reps it's perfect!


----------



## JoJo (Dec 25, 2012)

Can I get a santa hat on my avatar please? Also a dotted border on my sig + avatar please.


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2012)

2 150x150 senior avas from these two stocks. The first ava (the ava of the first stock), I want with a dashed border, and the second ava (the one of the second stock) I want with a dotted border.





Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 25, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 2 150x150 senior avas from these two stocks. The first ava (the ava of the first stock), I want with a dashed border, and the second ava (the one of the second stock) I want with a dotted border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Dec 25, 2012)

Shaz said:


>


Thanks.

Taking these. 

Repped.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 25, 2012)

Boshi said:


>



Okay, sorry about this but is there any way to edit out the pink shadow (near his feet) from the transparent background one?

People keep telling me it looks weird It never bothered me before but now I can't stop looking at it I suppose it does look a little out of place

Obviously I'll rep again


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 25, 2012)

Could someone make  these avas for me? 125X125


----------



## Lew (Dec 25, 2012)

Anything project K related please :33


----------



## Zeno (Dec 25, 2012)

Who do I see about manga colorings?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 25, 2012)

Requesting a transparent set with a black border on the ava.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 25, 2012)

NufcLew said:


> Anything project K related please :33


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> Okay, sorry about this but is there any way to edit out the pink shadow (near his feet) from the transparent background one?



sure. you're welcome


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 25, 2012)

dotted border on current ava


----------



## Stannis (Dec 25, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> dotted border on current ava


----------



## Kanki (Dec 25, 2012)

Still no Zoro/Mihawk sigs lying around?

Or Avatars?


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 25, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Requesting a transparent set with a black border on the ava.


 
yes? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





or


----------



## Imagine (Dec 25, 2012)

Rebelle Fleur said:


> yes?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 25, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Still no Zoro/Mihawk sigs lying around?
> 
> Or Avatars?



*Spoiler*: __ 




​



*Spoiler*: __ 




​



*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## JoJo (Dec 25, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Still no Zoro/Mihawk sigs lying around?
> 
> Or Avatars?



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Annabella (Dec 26, 2012)

Boshi said:


> sure. you're welcome



Thank you for your help again!

I'll rep after spreading it


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2012)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Could someone make  these avas for me? 125X125


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. Will rep soon.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 26, 2012)

JoJo said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking! Cheers.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Manly Naruto avys pls.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 26, 2012)

I was actually looking for some Mihawk colorings that'd make good sigs, but I can't seem to find any decent ones.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Manly Naruto avys pls.



had these laying around.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks al ot. Will look good with the sig that should be ready in a few days.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 26, 2012)

Zenon said:


> I was actually looking for some Mihawk colorings that'd make good sigs, but I can't seem to find any decent ones.


Best I could find.​
rep me on 28th, when my seal is over.


----------



## Lew (Dec 26, 2012)

Shαnks said:


>



Taking these 3 thank you :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 27, 2012)

Toon Link 150x200


----------



## Blinus (Dec 27, 2012)

Please PLEASE do an awesome fan coloring of that middle panel with the dead folk, but remove the text 'so far, everyone has', and make any background you wish, but I'm partial to shades of blue.

Also, in the very bottom-right, can you put Ben Plante, and also of course your own name/signature somewhere.

In place of the text I want removed, can you put "The ones we've lost, the ones we loved..."

Lastly, put the Naruto logo on there somewhere.

I leave anything I didn't specify to your discretion.

Thank you sooooo much! <3

Edit: Oh, and if it's possible, can you also make a wallpaper version of it? If not, no big.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Toon Link 150x200


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 27, 2012)

meeeh

ill rep you for the effort but im rly not diggin em, thanks anyways


----------



## Zeno (Dec 27, 2012)

I need a no-backround, solid black border of this image. Plus I'd like the area under the hawk painted black.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 27, 2012)

Zenon said:


> I need a no-backround, solid black border of this image. Plus I'd like the area under the hawk painted black.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't get the no-background thing since the pic doesn't have a background . you want it transparent?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

Can anyone make a set with The Teacher's Wife from Gash Bell. 

Just reread the series. Teacher's wife is awsome.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 27, 2012)

Boshi said:


> I don't get the no-background thing since the pic doesn't have a background . you want it transparent?



I did, but I changed my mind. I can't rep you for some reason. Says I need to spread, which I did.

Also, I'd like a border on this 1 too please.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

Zenon said:


> I did, but I changed my mind. I can't rep you for some reason. Says I need to spread, which I did.
> 
> Also, I'd like a border on this 1 too please.



*Spoiler*: __ 















Dunno how you wanted it. Hope the links work.


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

150x150 senior ava of this



black and white border


----------



## Stannis (Dec 27, 2012)

Zenon said:


> I did, but I changed my mind. I can't rep you for some reason. Says I need to spread, which I did.



it's the reputation system. you need to spread for 8 different people 'iirc' before giving rep to the same person again


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava of this
> 
> 
> 
> black and white border




Is this one good?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior ava of this
> 
> 
> 
> black and white border




I used a different image than yours, and I didn't apply a border because you wouldn't see it anyways. If you want any changes, tell me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

Whoops, I got ninja'd. Unfortunately the edit button is not showing up(stupid browser) so I can't delete my post.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

There's probably no need to delete it. The avatar may still be used.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 27, 2012)

That's also true, but shouldn't I put it in the Giveaway thread then?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, guys. Just a reminder, you need to spoiler tag all pannels of recent manga chapter until the  are cleared, that is a rule of the forum. Thank you 

And about the two persons that made the request



Juli said:


> *The Rules*​
> 2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well.



Both versions of the avatar can stay and No Worries can choose whichever they like better


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks, ane.


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

Hebe said:


> Is this one good?




Yes, good sir. Thank you.

Sorry for the trouble, guys.


----------



## Shaz (Dec 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Toon Link 150x200




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fragile (Dec 28, 2012)

Can someone make me a cool Sasori set? Much appreciated.  The avatar must be junior sized though.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 28, 2012)

Re-request. Kuma avies please.

125 x 125


----------



## Zach (Dec 28, 2012)

Come someone make me an avy out of ?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 28, 2012)

Zach said:


> Come someone make me an avy out of ?


 

Like this?


----------



## Zach (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks guys will rep you all when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

i know i'm sealed and all, dw about repping, i just figured you should have one which had more done to it than a crop


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

150x150 pls

Rep guaranteed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

welp


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> welp


I'll get you when you're not sealed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

i just realised i forgot to select 'forever' on looping options - corrected that, here: 



and sure thing


----------



## ℛei (Dec 29, 2012)

Yoruichi avas/sigs please


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

Could someone make me a set of this, please? 



I'm not very picky, just want the colors to pop out more and for it to look smoother; feel free to leave out anything in there that isn't the woman herself or the instrument. Avy focus on the face, please. :33 Horizontal rectangle for the sig. Any border or none, whichever you feel is best.

Thanks in advance! :33 Will rep, of course.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 29, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Yoruichi avas/sigs please



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shaz (Dec 29, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Could someone make me a set of this, please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Dec 29, 2012)

Shaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much! It's wonderful!


----------



## ℛei (Dec 29, 2012)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone wanna shrink that to about 70% of it's current size (while maintaining quality), and add a black border? Rep and cred.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Anyone wanna shrink that to about 70% of it's current size (while maintaining quality), and add a black border? Rep and cred.


How's this?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Great, thanks. I'll rep tomorrow, currently 24'd.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Dec 29, 2012)

Tōshirō Hitsugaya avas/sigs set please


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 29, 2012)

Would anyone turn her into a Uchiha? I will give rep and credit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Make me a 150x200 and 150x150 of this stock



high quality


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2012)

plot twist, i'm sealed, welp


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

150x150, black border, cycle without reset, please.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> plot twist, i'm sealed, welp



damn, just vm me when ur not sealed, even if thats in months

ill give cred in the meantime


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2012)

stunna, what do you mean by cycle without reset? do you want it to loop forever or just once?

i assumed forever, so


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

That's great, thanks. 

I meant like what my Howl avatar is


----------



## Ghost (Dec 30, 2012)

need this transparent


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2012)

^


----------



## Ghost (Dec 30, 2012)

Silver said:


> ^



24'd. thanks a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone hook me up with a 150x150 single black line bordered avatar of that, pretty please. Could you loop it so that it doesn't reset? I mean like Chihiro doesn't stop nuzzling Haku's face?

And could I get a sig of this:

Shrunk down to the dimensions of my current signature and with the Ghibli gifs in the corner excluded and a black border?

Completion of this order within the hour will result in_ two_ reps and cred.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Someone hook me up with a 150x150 single black line bordered avatar of that, pretty please. Could you loop it so that it doesn't reset? I mean like Chihiro doesn't stop nuzzling Haku's face?
> 
> And could I get a sig of this:
> 
> ...




Is this okay?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2012)

Austin Carlile sigs/avatars?


----------



## santanico (Dec 30, 2012)

re-size to senior avatar 



one with dotted border and one without, rep will be given ^.^


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Any Shanks 150x150 avatars?


----------



## Marcο (Dec 31, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Any Shanks 150x150 avatars?


----------



## Vash (Dec 31, 2012)

starr said:


> re-size to senior avatar
> 
> 
> 
> one with dotted border and one without, rep will be given ^.^



No frames removed:



Frames removed:


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Shαnks said:


>


Taking the 3rd,4th, and 7th one. Thanks Marco.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Someone hook me up with a 150x150 single black line bordered avatar of that, pretty please. Could you loop it so that it doesn't reset? I mean like Chihiro doesn't stop nuzzling Haku's face?


----------



## Araragi (Dec 31, 2012)

Shαnks said:


>



can I take this one since imagine decided not to? repped


----------



## Brox (Dec 31, 2012)

aizen with glasses avys?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> aizen with glasses avys?


----------



## Hiccup (Dec 31, 2012)

Brox said:


> aizen with glasses avys?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Z (Dec 31, 2012)

Requesting Ichiryuu avatars. From Toriko, will rep.


----------



## G (Dec 31, 2012)

Avys of Takagi from Bakuman please.


----------



## Marcο (Dec 31, 2012)

G said:


> Avys of Takagi from Bakuman please.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 31, 2012)

Z said:


> Requesting Ichiryuu avatars.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GMF (Jan 1, 2013)

Can anyone make a set out of  please?

With both the avatar and signature having a black line border (similar to my current).

Also could the signature be either 504 x 203 or somewhere close?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2013)

Hinata Hyuuga please, thank you so much.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 1, 2013)

GamefreakFTW said:


> Can anyone make a set out of  please?
> With both the avatar and signature having a black line border (similar to my current).
> Also could the signature be either 504 x 203 or somewhere close?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Jan 1, 2013)

Avy outta  plz


----------



## Shaz (Jan 1, 2013)

G said:


> Avy outta  plz


----------



## GMF (Jan 1, 2013)

Shivers said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.  repped+


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

150x150 senior avatar of the following stock and with a black border.



Thanks.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 1, 2013)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avatar of the following stock and with a black border.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 1, 2013)

No Worries said:


> 150x150 senior avatar of the following stock and with a black border.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## NW (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll take this. 24ed unfortunately, so I'll get back to you with your rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 1, 2013)

...ninjas.


----------



## Hiccup (Jan 1, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Hinata Hyuuga please, thank you so much.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 1, 2013)

Hiccup said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 1, 2013)

If anyone wants to make me a set that would be top.


Things I like...

FLCL
Gurren Lagann
Code Geass
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Toriko
One Piece
Dragon Ball


----------



## ℛei (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi

can someone please remove the text from  and resize it to 250 x 250 pixels? Thanks


----------



## Zenith (Jan 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone please remove the text from  and resize it to 250 x 250 pixels? Thanks


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone please remove the text from  and resize it to 250 x 250 pixels? Thanks


----------



## Hariti (Jan 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone please remove the text from  and resize it to 250 x 250 pixels? Thanks


----------



## ℛei (Jan 2, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL GUYS 

agfdghfshgdfshgdf 

repped you all


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2013)

Can someone make this ava sized with dotted border?

Thanks a lot by now!


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Can someone make this ava sized with dotted border?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2013)

But it's too blurry?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2013)

sorry my bad didn't look at the img before posting . perhaps someone with ps can do it better.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 2, 2013)

Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha sets/sigs/avatars, please.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 2, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> But it's too blurry?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this okay?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 2, 2013)

Boshi said:


> sorry my bad didn't look at the img before posting . perhaps someone with ps can do it better.



It's okay, thanks for help!



Shaz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay?



Thank you :33


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

Black bordered senior set of the following stock, please.


----------



## Marcο (Jan 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Black bordered senior set of the following stock, please.


How's this?

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## NW (Jan 2, 2013)

It's great. Thanks.


----------



## Horan (Jan 3, 2013)

Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun's Yamaken avatars please, 150x150 :>


----------



## Stripes (Jan 3, 2013)

Need these 150x200 pretty please. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 3, 2013)

Horan said:


> Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun's Yamaken avatars please, 150x150 :>


----------



## Horan (Jan 3, 2013)

^Awesome, thank you lots.


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Need these 150x200 pretty please. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## G (Jan 3, 2013)

small transparent sig of  plz.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 3, 2013)

crop and resize to 150x150 towards face


crop/eliminate text in second one, if capable


----------



## Stannis (Jan 3, 2013)

Trinity said:


> crop and resize to 150x150 towards face
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Shivers (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Suzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Could somebody add a white dotted border on my avatar like my sig? :33 +Rep


----------



## Melodie (Jan 3, 2013)

avatar
Dotted border :33


----------



## Vash (Jan 3, 2013)

Suzy said:


> Could somebody add a white dotted border on my avatar like my sig? :33 +Rep







Melodie said:


> avatar
> Dotted border :33


----------



## Stannis (Jan 3, 2013)

Melodie said:


> avatar
> Dotted border :33


----------



## Shaz (Jan 3, 2013)

G said:


> small transparent sig of  plz.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 3, 2013)

Boshi said:


>





Shivers said:


>


24'd angels

remind me to rep if it takes far too long


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2013)

150x150 avatar, one with black border, one without, please.


----------



## Silver (Jan 3, 2013)

^


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 4, 2013)

I want this image (Does someone know if this is available her legs as well?)



On this background for a my sig please.



Old Gogo image removed off course. Will credit and rep, thanks.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 4, 2013)

150x200 Scarlett Johansson avas please.


----------



## Tray (Jan 4, 2013)

Avatar for 

w/ dotted border


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

can someone make this into a cute set?



make the sig smaller and a thin black border for the avatar and one without


----------



## Vash (Jan 4, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone make this into a cute set?
> 
> 
> 
> make the sig smaller and a thin black border for the avatar and one without



Here ya go 









Trαy said:


> Avatar for
> 
> w/ dotted border


----------



## Stripes (Jan 4, 2013)

Jak said:


>



*THAAAANK YOU. *


----------



## ℛei (Jan 4, 2013)

pretty anime girls' avis plz and thanks :33


----------



## Stannis (Jan 4, 2013)

Anarch said:


> 150x200 Scarlett Johansson avas please.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tray (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Stripes


Will rep when not 24'd


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2013)

Couple pein avatars plox, and a couple Dante avatars


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

Can I please get an Avy of that. Senior size no Borders. As much as her extended hand to her face you can get clearly please.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2013)

Any boss Ray Charles avys?


----------



## Hebe (Jan 4, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Couple pein avatars plox, and a couple Dante avatars




*Spoiler*: _Dante_


----------



## Shivers (Jan 4, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Can I please get an Avy of that. Senior size no Borders. As much as her extended hand to her face you can get clearly please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. here is rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2013)

some good 150x150 no border Flame Princess ava's? Gif or Still :3


----------



## Zenith (Jan 4, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Any boss Ray Charles avys?







Kelsey said:


> some good 150x150 no border Flame Princess ava's? Gif or Still :3


----------



## Savage (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone make a set out of . Effects will be up to whoever does it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hebe (Jan 4, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Couple pein avatars plox, and a couple Dante avatars




*Spoiler*: _Pein_ 





​


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2013)

Hebe said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dante_



Taking
Repped


----------



## God (Jan 4, 2013)

Hebe said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pein_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking as well
Rep after spread


----------



## EJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Could someone make a stop at tumblr and make me a set/avas out of some CM Punk?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 4, 2013)

Austin Carlile sets?

Or a Broly sig with the text "Certified Broly Lover" plz?


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2013)

Jak said:


> Here ya go



so cute!!!! thank you


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 4, 2013)

Black Cat Avatars plz
and if it's not too much, an ichigo avatar


----------



## NW (Jan 4, 2013)

Two 150x150 senior avas. Both with dotted borders, please.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> Could someone make a stop at tumblr and make me a set/avas out of some CM Punk?


----------



## Silver (Jan 4, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Two 150x150 senior avas. Both with dotted borders, please.



  extra:


----------



## NW (Jan 4, 2013)

Silver said:


> extra:


Damn. Taking all three, thank you. Repped.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 4, 2013)

Can someone make a 150x150 avatar out of my sig? One with a border, one without, please.


----------



## Vash (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2013)

Could someone curve teh edges of my avatar and sig?


----------



## Hebe (Jan 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could someone curve teh edges of my avatar and sig?



Like this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone make  transparent and add the word "Shoryuken!" please

and sig size


----------



## Shaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Someone make  transparent and add the word "Shoryuken!" please
> 
> and sig size


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 5, 2013)

Can someone make a signature to match my avatar?

I guess basically re-size, rotate, and add borders.

Here's the stock.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 5, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Can someone make a signature to match my avatar?
> 
> I guess basically re-size, rotate, and add borders.
> 
> Here's the stock.


----------



## Bitty (Jan 5, 2013)

can someone make this 125x125 with dotted border....keep the positioning right & add a bit more detail if you dont mind


thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Jan 5, 2013)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> can someone make this 125x125 with dotted border....keep the positioning right & add a bit more detail if you dont mind
> 
> 
> thanks!



[sp=150x150] 
 [/sp]​
Edit: sorry I gave you 150x150, heres 125x125

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

Fiona from Adventure Time please


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

Devil May Cry avatars plz


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2013)

starr said:


> Fiona from Adventure Time please



these suck so hard, sorry, good Fionna stocks are hard to find unless they're from the cartoon ;w; (oh and thanks for saying you like my set sadfhgfds <3)

​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 5, 2013)

starr said:


> Fiona from Adventure Time please


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> these suck so hard, sorry, good Fionna stocks are hard to find unless they're from the cartoon ;w; (oh and thanks for saying you like my set sadfhgfds <3)
> 
> ​



fgjklgjhl thanks boo<3 


Archangel Michael said:


>


thank you!!!


----------



## Soul King (Jan 5, 2013)

Any Game of Thrones avatars? Anything will do. :33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 5, 2013)

You're welcome Starr.



Soul King said:


> Any Game of Thrones avatars? Anything will do. :33

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 5, 2013)

G said:


> Devil May Cry avatars plz


----------



## Stripes (Jan 6, 2013)

Need this resized 170x170 please:


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 6, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Need this resized 170x170 please:


----------



## Shaz (Jan 6, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Need this resized 170x170 please:


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 6, 2013)

Any Tomoyo Okazaki avatars from Clannad + After Story?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2013)

Transparent sig made from this please.


----------



## Hebe (Jan 6, 2013)

Jojo said:


> Transparent sig made from this please.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks.  repped


----------



## Rosi (Jan 6, 2013)

Can someone please make transparent junior-sized ava out of this stock 
Just like this one 



but as you can see, due to my noob photoshop skills, his skin has also got transparent(also quality became horrid), but I wanted only background to be like this

So, yeah. Will certainly rep


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 6, 2013)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure avatars/sigs/sets, please.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 6, 2013)

*reward is free candy*


color enhancement and a crop, 150x150


150x150


150 x 150, crop towards face and hand


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2013)

^


----------



## Silver (Jan 7, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Can someone please make transparent junior-sized ava out of this stock
> Just like this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks  +rep


----------



## Talia00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any Kagura, from fairy tail, avatars?


----------



## Rain (Jan 7, 2013)

150X150 Avatar

Black borders.

Rep after work.


----------



## Silver (Jan 7, 2013)

^


Extra from a dif. source:


----------



## Bitty (Jan 7, 2013)

can someone make this just a bit smaller, dotted border, & give it a bit of detail?


Thanks!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 7, 2013)

Sig with dotted from  please, thank you so much by now.


----------



## Silver (Jan 7, 2013)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 




Extra:


----------



## Meia (Jan 7, 2013)

Steins;gate avatars please?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 7, 2013)

Meia said:


> Steins;gate avatars please?


----------



## Stripes (Jan 7, 2013)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> can someone make this just a bit smaller, dotted border, & give it a bit of detail?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sanji request yes.

If you want more simple or different. Just ask.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 7, 2013)

Char Aznable avatars/set(s), pl0x.

I'm fine with GIFs, trans., etc.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 7, 2013)

Talia said:


> Any Kagura, from fairy tail, avatars?






​


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 7, 2013)

Any avatars of Zeref of Fairy Tail? Will Rep


----------



## Bitty (Jan 8, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Sanji request yes.
> 
> If you want more simple or different. Just ask.



Stripes you truly are amazing! It's perfect but do think you can give Sanjis hair some color like in my Avi? Thanks!


----------



## Vash (Jan 8, 2013)

Orochimaru ava's, please


----------



## Soul King (Jan 8, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> You're welcome Starr.




Thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Jan 8, 2013)

hi <3

can someone please resize  gif to 170 x170 pixels and 250 KB so I can use it as a profile pic.

Thanks :33


----------



## Meia (Jan 8, 2013)

Santoryu said:


>



Many thanks                   .


----------



## Ghost (Jan 8, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi <3
> 
> can someone please resize  gif to 170 x170 pixels and 250 KB so I can use it as a profile pic.
> 
> Thanks :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks nice thank you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2013)

HIGH QUALITY Part 1 2 and 3 JJBA avatars. 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Bonly (Jan 8, 2013)

Can some make me a gif from 1:04-1:16 using  video?


----------



## G (Jan 8, 2013)

Avys of Takagi from Bakuman?


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2013)

Kobe Bryant avatars pleeeease <3


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 8, 2013)

starr said:


> Kobe Bryant avatars pleeeease <3















Kobe.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 8, 2013)

Breaker or breaker new waves sets? Preferably in color


----------



## Stripes (Jan 8, 2013)

8Bit Dreamz said:


> Stripes you truly are amazing! It's perfect but do think you can give Sanjis hair some color like in my Avi? Thanks!



No problem at all. I gave his hair a little depth, hope you don't mind?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 8, 2013)

any Zaku avys from Gundam?
150x200 would be nice.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 8, 2013)

starr said:


> Kobe Bryant avatars pleeeease <3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shivers (Jan 8, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any Zaku avys from Gundam?
> 150x200 would be nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Scizor (Jan 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> HIGH QUALITY Part 1 2 and 3 JJBA avatars. 150x150 and 150x200




​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Shivers (Jan 8, 2013)

Goova said:


> HIGH QUALITY Part 1 2 and 3 JJBA avatars. 150x150 and 150x200

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 8, 2013)

G said:


> Avys of Takagi from Bakuman?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Misao (Jan 8, 2013)

Balchenor said:


> Black Cat Avatars plz
> and if it's not too much, an ichigo avatar



There isn't much art for Black Cat floating around I think [without mentioning scans]. I found a few, the avatars may come shitty because there wasn't really much to work with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 8, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Char Aznable avatars/set(s), pl0x.  I'm fine with GIFs, trans., etc.



             I will put the rest tomorrow  



Soul King said:


> Thank you!


  You're welcome.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



unfortunately i am only on the beginning of part 3 so most of those i have no idea what they are from



Shivers said:


>



thank you


----------



## Scizor (Jan 9, 2013)

Goova said:


> unfortunately i am only on the beginning of part 3 so most of those i have no idea what they are from



I did search for the specific parts you specified, but I don't follow JJBA so I couldn't recognise what was from which part. My apologies.

You might be able to use/appreciate the avatars I made for you after you've finished the respective parts though.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 9, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Char Aznable avatars/set(s), pl0x.
> I'm fine with GIFs, trans., etc.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 9, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I will put the rest tomorrow





Shivers said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Cheers.

Shall rep once able to.


----------



## Momoko (Jan 9, 2013)

Marina & The Diamonds Avy's/ Gifs?


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

Sig outta this: 
Make it small plz
And some minor effects would be good.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 9, 2013)

G said:


> Sig outta this:
> Make it small plz
> And some minor effects would be good.


----------



## Kakka Carrot Cake (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know if I am in the right place but can someone color this in?


----------



## Mochi (Jan 9, 2013)

Momoko said:


> Marina & The Diamonds Avy's/ Gifs?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Rep or Credit :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2013)

Any Gosick avatars/sets?


----------



## Mochi (Jan 9, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Can some make me a gif from 1:04-1:16 using  video?



As I told you, it's too long if you want to make a good gif >:



If you want more, gonna do them tomorrow, it's late here~
If taking, rep or credit.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 9, 2013)

Magi avy's or sigs? Preferably sinbad,judal or aladdin


----------



## Silver (Jan 9, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any Gosick avatars/sets?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 9, 2013)

Shivers said:


>



Epic


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 9, 2013)

Yoko Littner 125x125 avatars please?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 9, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Magi avy's or sigs? Preferably sinbad,judal or aladdin


​


----------



## Lindsay (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like to request any avys or sets of Ranma Saotome (in female form) from Ranma 1/2. Thanks.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 9, 2013)

Mochi said:


> As I told you, it's too long if you want to make a good gif >:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks this is good


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Silver said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## Silver (Jan 10, 2013)

Lindsay said:


> I'd like to request any avys or sets of Ranma Saotome (in female form) from Ranma 1/2. Thanks.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 10, 2013)

Any Vegeta avatars/sets?


----------



## Selva (Jan 10, 2013)

Can I have some 150x200 avatars of Shogo Makishima from Psycho-Pass pretty please? Gifs would be very much appreciated too 

Thanks <3


----------



## Zenith (Jan 10, 2013)

Selva said:


> Can I have some 150x200 avatars of Shogo Makishima from Psycho-Pass pretty please? Gifs would be very much appreciated too
> 
> Thanks <3


----------



## Scizor (Jan 10, 2013)

Selva said:


> Can I have some 150x200 avatars of Shogo Makishima from Psycho-Pass pretty please? Gifs would be very much appreciated too
> 
> Thanks <3



​
rep if taking, please


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

150x150, please. No words or anything of course.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please. No words or anything of course.


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

Fabulous Michael Fassbender avatars


----------



## Selva (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you, Lt Iceman and Scizor


----------



## Rosi (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to have  transparent, but with speech bubbles empty please


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Fabulous Michael Fassbender avatars



​
Rep if taking please 



Selva said:


> Thank you, Lt Iceman and Scizor



No problem at all =)


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Fabulous Michael Fassbender avatars



[sp]  [/sp]


nvm,ninja'd

and you're welcome Selva


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'd like to have  transparent, but with speech bubbles empty please


How's this


----------



## Rosi (Jan 11, 2013)

Silver said:


> How's this



Could you make it without border please?  Otherwise it's just like I wanted, thank you again


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 11, 2013)

any adventure time avatars?
150x200


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Could you make it without border please?  Otherwise it's just like I wanted, thank you again


----------



## Rosi (Jan 11, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Perfect! Thanks. have reps


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2013)

Kakashi sets?


----------



## Shivers (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 11, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any adventure time avatars?
> 150x200



bumping or any funny sets ?


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking please





Lt Iceman said:


> [sp]  [/sp]



thank you!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 11, 2013)

125X125 Gurren Lagann avatars please?


----------



## Stripes (Jan 11, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> any adventure time avatars?
> 150x200



Some left over stuff from a few requests. Don't know if it's anything you'd like?
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2013)

More Michael Fassbender avatars


----------



## Marcο (Jan 12, 2013)

starr said:


> More Michael Fassbender avatars


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 12, 2013)

starr said:


> More Michael Fassbender avatars

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NW (Jan 12, 2013)

Edward Elric (from Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2013)

starr said:


> More Michael Fassbender avatars



In case GIFs are your thing. Borders can be added to any of them.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Edward Elric (from Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?



Borders can be added to any of them.







Edit: Oh, and rep for usage please.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2013)

Phoenix Wright sets?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2013)

Borders can be added to any of them. Rep with use please.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NW (Jan 12, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Borders can be added to any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Taking these Repped.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Phoenix Wright sets?



Borders can be added. Rep with use please.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Phoenix Wright sets?






















Sorry, couldn't find many good ones.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shivers (Jan 12, 2013)

starr said:


> More Michael Fassbender avatars


----------



## Marcο (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Phoenix Wright sets?



*Spoiler*: __ 




​




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Balchenor (Jan 12, 2013)

Can someone make me  Terry Brogard avatars? From the 'anime' movies/shows plz, not the Old original ones


Archangel Michael said:


> Gif reducer if need.Meaning  if you gif is has too much kb


Which anime is this from


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Any avatars or sets of the Pillar Men from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? Can be from the anime or the manga, either is fine.


----------



## Savage (Jan 13, 2013)

Any Kaze no Stigma avas/sets?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any avatars or sets of the Pillar Men from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure? Can be from the anime or the manga, either is fine.



Couldn't find very much. :/

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Savage said:


> Any Kaze no Stigma avas/sets?


----------



## Stripes (Jan 13, 2013)

Need this 150x200:


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 13, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Need this 150x200:


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Need this 150x200:



*Spoiler*: __ 




This ok?


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2013)

Chihayafuru avatars please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Chihayafuru avatars please.



Borders can be added to any of them. Rep with use please.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there any way to make it crisper?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

I can try a few things but the footage itself is pretty grainy.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 13, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Borders can be added to any of them. Rep with use please.



Thank you. pek

 Could you please add dotted borders to these?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Thank you. pek
> 
> Could you please add dotted borders to these?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is there any way to make it crisper?



This is pretty much the best I can do with getting rid of the pixelation. Unfortunately, either way the file is too big to be an avatar (it's almost double the 341 KB file size). So if you want to use it as an avatar, a lot of the frames will have to be taken out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, will rep when I can.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

Truth (Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 13, 2013)

125x125 Envy(Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


----------



## NW (Jan 13, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Holy shit. Thanks. I'll rep once I spread.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 14, 2013)

Could I have a Zombie signature, please?  

It doesn't matter from where, anything would do.


----------



## Tray (Jan 14, 2013)

Avatar for  with any border


----------



## Blunt (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 14, 2013)

Omega Reaper said:


> Could I have a Zombie signature, please?
> 
> It doesn't matter from where, anything would do.



Just a regular zombie? Not from anywhere in particular?


----------



## Tray (Jan 14, 2013)

Must spread


----------



## Stripes (Jan 14, 2013)

Pretty specific request for once....

Need these two combined to make one 150x200 avy


*Spoiler*: __ 











Also need this trasparent and resized. 



Will +rep three times over. Please and thanks.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Pretty specific request for once....
> 
> Need these two combined to make one 150x200 avy
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Removed some frames, hope that's Ok


----------



## Stripes (Jan 14, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh Silver. 

I'mma have to spread lots before hand but I'll get back to you promise.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 14, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Envy(Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?



Reposting me request.


----------



## HiCham (Jan 14, 2013)

avatars :33 naruto pleeeeease


----------



## Omega Reaper (Jan 14, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Just a regular zombie? Not from anywhere in particular?



Yes, anything is fine.  ^^

Thanks.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Reposting me request.


 



HiCham said:


> avatars :33 naruto pleeeeease


----------



## IcyTouch (Jan 14, 2013)

Could someone make a Might Guy signature? (with my name in it and a cool quote or something) :3


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 14, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 14, 2013)

Can someone make me a set out of this please with dotted borders.



Rep & Cred will be given.


----------



## Zeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes I'd like an alternating avatar, of the two faces of my sig. Preferably full size.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2013)

^
  ?


----------



## Zeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you make it a little slower/smoother?


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Zeno (Jan 14, 2013)

Need to spread to rep you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2013)

avatar of 



no borders, and not _too_ close up on his face


----------



## Shivers (Jan 14, 2013)

edit: also, here it is sharpened.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2013)

awesome, thank u


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2013)

Any Raiden from Metal gear rising avas?


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 15, 2013)

Sith Lord avatars and/or sigs?


----------



## Tray (Jan 15, 2013)

Set for 

(with black border)


----------



## Scizor (Jan 15, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so a mod has informed me my sig is a bit to big. Can anyone shrink the image down to a smaller fit? it is currently 500x750 or well my entire sig is.



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Ghost (Jan 15, 2013)

Greed from FMA (true form, check my avy) avatars.

150 x 150


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2013)

any avvy of chiffon or satellizer from freezing? :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 15, 2013)

125x125 Roy Mustang avatars? (FMA)


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Set for
> 
> (with black border)





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Silver (Jan 15, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any avvy of chiffon or satellizer from freezing? :33


----------



## Rosi (Jan 15, 2013)

I want  transparent. And I mean to erase only white background(with white leaves to remain white though, not trans-t, if it's possible)

Thanks, will certainly rep.

If someone has time, you may also make a senior set out of this(I'm that lazy)


----------



## NW (Jan 15, 2013)

Father (Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> any avvy of chiffon or satellizer from freezing? :33



Can add borders, sharpen, etc.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> Greed from FMA (true form, check my avy) avatars.
> 
> 150 x 150


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Sith Lord avatars and/or sigs?



Any specific sith lords?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone have more gifs of my precious Gogo please?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> Anyone have more gifs of my precious Gogo please?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. Any chance you have more gifs of Gogo swinging that mace round as well?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovely jubbly.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Any Blackstar (soul eater) avatars??


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 15, 2013)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> Any Blackstar (soul eater) avatars??


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2013)

Ezra Miller avatars please :3


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Comin up, Birthday Girl.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2013)

beautiful, simply beautiful


----------



## Blunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Any specific sith lords?



Bane, Sidious, Dooku, Maul, Vader

Any of those.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Any specific sith lords?





Let me know if you need resizes.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want  transparent. And I mean to erase only white background(with white leaves to remain white though, not trans-t, if it's possible)
> 
> Thanks, will certainly rep.
> 
> If someone has time, you may also make a senior set out of this(I'm that lazy)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> Let me know if you need resizes.



Resizes on what? I didn't request anything.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Resizes on what? I didn't request anything.



I thought you were the one requesting them, but now I see that it was Palpatine. lol

My bad.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Chuck said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Synn said:


> I thought you were the one requesting them, but now I see that it was Palpatine. lol
> 
> My bad.



No worries, I just don't see any images in your post.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

More Chiffon avatars as requested by James.


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> No worries, I just don't see any images in your post.



Oh, that's because my albums are set to contacts only. :c


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Can someone add a black border on these two avas pls? :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Can someone add a black border on these two avas pls? :33


----------



## Rosi (Jan 16, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Thaaaank you a lot. reps!


----------



## NW (Jan 16, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Father (Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


Re-requesting.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 16, 2013)

125x125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars please? ::3


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2013)

Zaraki avis, por favor?


----------



## NW (Jan 16, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Taking all these. Thanks. Will still have to spread before I can rep. I owe you like, 3 reps now.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 16, 2013)

Super Perfect/Perfect Cell avatar. Gifs would be prefered please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Zaraki avis, por favor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2013)

I will take them all, thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 16, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars please? ::3



Re posting.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 16, 2013)

Sig
0:15-0:19
Video 


 and make this transparent/sig size please


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

Jojo said:


> Super Perfect/Perfect Cell avatar. Gifs would be prefered please.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Sig
> 0:15-0:19
> Video


----------



## Blunt (Jan 16, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> and make this transparent/sig size please


----------



## JoJo (Jan 16, 2013)

I have to spread.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 16, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



cool thanks


----------



## Aeon (Jan 17, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Sasuke Uchiha avatars please? ::3





Pretty much the only one I have saved in my files.

Searched the old Shippuden gif thread and found these I had posted.

​

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 17, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Pretty much the only one I have saved in my files.
> 
> Searched the old Shippuden gif thread and found these I had posted.
> 
> ​



Thanks repped.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 17, 2013)

stock: ()
150x150 avatar with a dotted border please. "u"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Hariti (Jan 17, 2013)

Melodie said:


> stock: ()
> 150x150 avatar with a dotted border please. "u"


----------



## Synn (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 17, 2013)

Synn said:


>



Awww yiiss! Thank you


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 17, 2013)

shiki ryougi 170x170
Saber (Fate Stay Night/Fate Zero) 170x170

thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Stannis (Jan 17, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Saber (Fate Stay Night/Fate Zero) 170x170


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 17, 2013)

Can someone take the white background out of this picture, Please? I will rep you thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

hey whitey, you think you can reduce this to at or under 341.8kb?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 17, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 17, 2013)

Any avatars or sets of SSJ 2 Gohan during the Cell games?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 19, 2013)

Can anyone make this pic transparent and resize it to signature size please.(this giant dude called Shiryuu)


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 19, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Can anyone make this pic transparent and resize it to signature size please.(this giant dude called Shiryuu)



gimme a sec
edit:


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 20, 2013)

starr said:


> gimme a sec
> edit:



Thank you,Repped.


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 20, 2013)

Can someone make  into a decent avi?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 20, 2013)

Scratchy said:


> Can someone make  into a decent avi?


----------



## Scratchy (Jan 20, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Taking these two. Thanks+ rep


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

Avys of anime guys with glasses


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

G said:


> Avys of anime guys with glasses



Rep with use please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2013)

Seimei from _Loveless_ avatars, preferably manga version


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomoya Okazaki from Clannad.

Or

Koyomi Araragi from Nisemonogatari.

Avatars or Sets.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

starr said:


> Seimei from _Loveless_ avatars, preferably manga version



My pleasure. pek

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

More Seimei...


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> My pleasure. pek





White Silver King said:


> More Seimei...



taking these, thank you pek

gotta spread, bbl!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Tomoya Okazaki from Clannad.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



Here are the GIF ones.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 20, 2013)

And here are the stills.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 20, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Here are the GIF ones.





White Silver King said:


> And here are the stills.



Taking!


----------



## NW (Jan 20, 2013)

Pride (Fullmetal Alchemist) avatars?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2013)

Requesting a set:

-senior

-with border

-anime character preferred

-red is my favorite color

-not too picky; I will wear whatever so feel free to be creative

-just want a nice, pretty looking set

Thanks!


----------



## tedkingston (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys
Requesting some stuff (if anyone will take)
Can't rep, but i will definitely cred

Thanks in advance!

*
Ava*

Size: Junior

Details: Please make it look as awesome as possible

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: 




*Sig*

Size: Junior

Details: Same thing, awesomeness please  (if you think trans will look good, then go for it)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock:


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please.



Rep with use please. Borders, etc can be added.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Any way to to decrease the stretching?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

From what I know, not without deleting the words. I can try cropping out the text and re-entering my own in a smaller font to get more uniform scaling.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Could you? :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could you? :33


----------



## ℛei (Jan 21, 2013)

Can someone resize  and make a 150 x 150 ava,please and thanks


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Can someone resize  and make a 150 x 150 ava,please and thanks



It's smaller than 150x150 so you're gonna lose some of the quality. Is that OK?


----------



## ℛei (Jan 21, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> It's smaller than 150x150 so you're gonna lose some of the quality. Is that OK?


thank you


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

Justin timberlake avys?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2013)

May I have  transparent and text removed please?

will rep ofc.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

150x150, please. Can you have the eyes going back and forth?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks, so fast :33 I'm 24'd right now, will rep a bit later.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please. Can you have the eyes going back and forth?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Vice (Jan 22, 2013)

Madara avatars, pl0x?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 22, 2013)

Vice said:


> Madara avatars, pl0x?



​


----------



## Stannis (Jan 22, 2013)

G said:


> Justin timberlake avys?



​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 22, 2013)

Can I have a gifs of Dean,Castiel or Destiel (Supernatural) 170 x 170 to use as a profile pic?

Thanks


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

Father (Second Form) from Fullmetal Alchemist avatars?


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2013)

Avys of Armin from Shingeki no Kyojin?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 22, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Can I have a gifs of Dean,Castiel or Destiel (Supernatural) 170 x 170 to use as a profile pic?
> 
> Thanks

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 22, 2013)

Chael Sonnen avatars


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 22, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Chael Sonnen avatars

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Chael Sonnen avatars


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like I'm set for a while 

Thanks guys


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2013)

Non anime/manga related 150x200 avy's?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

150x150, no text.


----------



## Shivers (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Non anime/manga related 150x200 avy's?



That's a pretty enormous category. Anything in particular?


----------



## Silver (Jan 22, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Non anime/manga related 150x200 avy's?


_
not sure what u want but here's some random stuff i had _

​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

150x150 avatar of Jim's face, please.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

Is Jim the human?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes.         :33


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

will rep,       24'd


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

Uh, it's not animated when I upload it. Can you decrease the file size or something while maintaining quality? I'll still rep though.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2013)

Enishi Yukishiro avatars, manga panels only please


----------



## NW (Jan 22, 2013)

Van Hohenheim (Fullmetal Alchemist) avas?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2013)

starr said:


> Enishi Yukishiro avatars, manga panels only please



Not much out there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeno (Jan 23, 2013)

No-background version of:


----------



## Ghost (Jan 23, 2013)

Zenon said:


> No-background version of:


----------



## HiCham (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi !!
sasori  avatars, plz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kid (Jan 23, 2013)

Byakuya Sigs please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stannis (Jan 23, 2013)

Kid said:


> Byakuya Sigs please



some stocks. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2013)

Kid said:


> Byakuya Sigs please



I can add borders, brushed backgrounds, etc. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Not much out there.


well read the manga damn it 

thank u btw :33


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 23, 2013)

Saber gif avatars-preferably with her wearing a black suit  (Fate Zero)


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2013)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2013)

For starr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2013)

awesome


----------



## ℛei (Jan 24, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



thank you ~


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150, please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 24, 2013)

Resize for avatar with borders please. Thanks a bunch !~


----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2013)

150 x 150 please?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks man, appreciate it. Gotta spread though.

Any chance of a border?


----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Van Hohenheim (Fullmetal Alchemist) avas?


Re-requesting.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

Vice said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it. Gotta spread though.
> 
> Any chance of a border?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Thanks. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 24, 2013)

Deidara avatars please? 125X125


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 24, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Resize for avatar with borders please. Thanks a bunch !~



Reposting again.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

Two Senior avatars. First stock I want with a black border, and I want the second with a dotted border.

[sp=stock 1][/sp]

[sp=stock 2][/sp]

Thanks.


----------



## Mariposa (Jan 24, 2013)

Erza Scarlet signatures, please? Preferably ones of her wearing the red pants and wielding the two swords, but any will do.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 24, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Two Senior avatars. First stock I want with a black border, and I want the second with a dotted border.
> 
> [sp=stock 1][/sp]
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Deidara avatars please? 125X125


[sp]​[/sp]


----------



## NW (Jan 24, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Thank you. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 25, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Kid (Jan 25, 2013)

Some good batman stocks please


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> Some good batman stocks please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Remyx (Jan 25, 2013)

Anything with Jango, Sanji, or Nami please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 25, 2013)

No Worries said:


> [sp]​[/sp]



Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

starr


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> starr





mine mine... all mine pek


----------



## Rosi (Jan 25, 2013)

I want this transparent and speech bubble empty pls


----------



## Marcο (Jan 25, 2013)

Kid said:


> Some good batman stocks please



*Spoiler*: __ 

















Rosi said:


> I want this transparent and speech bubble empty pls


Like this?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 25, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Like this?



Yup, much appreciated. +reps


----------



## NW (Jan 25, 2013)

Senior sig with a black border as thick as the one on my avatar.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 25, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Senior sig with a black border as thick as the one on my avatar.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


----------



## NW (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! Will rep when I can.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

can someone.. if they have spare time... make some avatars/sigs using this video?
[YOUTUBE]e9cjeiGH-Ic[/YOUTUBE]
just do whatever seems nice


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone.. if they have spare time... make some avatars/sigs using this video?
> [YOUTUBE]e9cjeiGH-Ic[/YOUTUBE]
> just do whatever seems nice



Gotchu boo.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 25, 2013)

Avatars of Toriko from Toriko. Gifs please.


----------



## Austin (Jan 25, 2013)

Can someone make  a transparent avy? I will rep.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

^



starr said:


> can someone.. if they have spare time... make some avatars/sigs using this video?
> [YOUTUBE]e9cjeiGH-Ic[/YOUTUBE]
> just do whatever seems nice


----------



## Stannis (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 25, 2013)

starr said:


> can someone.. if they have spare time... make some avatars/sigs using this video?
> [YOUTUBE]e9cjeiGH-Ic[/YOUTUBE]
> just do whatever seems nice


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Gotchu boo.






Archangel Michael said:


>



you all are so awesome


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

Heya go, boo.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Avatars of Toriko from Toriko. Gifs please.


 
couldn't find many good ones


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Heya go, boo.


yum  I gotta spread brb


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2013)

150x150, please.

EDIT



this too pleas


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

^


----------



## Tray (Jan 25, 2013)

150 x 150 for 

Signature for 
(Round edges if possible)


----------



## Blunt (Jan 25, 2013)

Will update with the sig in a minute.

Let me know if you want the rounding to be more drastic.


----------



## Tray (Jan 25, 2013)

It's fine as it is thanks


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 26, 2013)

Obito or Tobi sigs?


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Can I get some CM Punk sets?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Palpatine_


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 26, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: _Palpatine_



Thank you.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can I get some CM Punk sets?



Avatars:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2013)

niiiice any sigs with that?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Sigs. Can add borders, rounded corners, etc. 


*Spoiler*: _Flow_


----------



## Marcο (Jan 26, 2013)

Flow said:


> Can I get some CM Punk sets?


 

*Spoiler*: __ 






​



​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2013)

Some boss Bill Clinton avys?

Like similar to the Barack Obama one on my profile page : ).


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 26, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Some boss Bill Clinton avys?
> 
> Like similar to the Barack Obama one on my profile page : ).

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Some boss Bill Clinton avys?
> 
> Like similar to the Barack Obama one on my profile page : ).



Can add borders, make it transparent, etc.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## NW (Jan 26, 2013)

Yakushi Kabuto avatars?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 26, 2013)

i request a senior resize which includes free green candy, i guarantee it


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 26, 2013)

Trinity said:


> i request a senior resize which includes free green candy, i guarantee it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Trinity said:


> i request a senior resize which includes free green candy, i guarantee it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost (Jan 26, 2013)

one tailed kyuubi chakra cloak nardo?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> one tailed kyuubi chakra cloak nardo?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Marcο (Jan 26, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Some boss Bill Clinton avys?
> 
> Like similar to the Barack Obama one on my profile page : ).


​


----------



## NW (Jan 26, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Yakushi Kabuto avatars?


Re-posting because it got left behind on the previous page.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 26, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



I like these. thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Re-posting because it got left behind on the previous page.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 26, 2013)

125X125 Orochimaru avatars?


----------



## NW (Jan 26, 2013)

>


I'll take these. Thanks. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 26, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125X125 Orochimaru avatars?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 26, 2013)

^Thanks, Mikey.

Could you slow down the frames a bit?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 26, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> ^Thanks, Mikey.
> 
> Could you slow down the frames a bit?



You're welcome.
Alright.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone please crop  somehow to 170x170 size?(focus on Obito, Madz and their PC as much as possible )

And  one too


----------



## Silver (Jan 26, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Can anyone please crop  somehow to 170x170 size?(focus on Obito, Madz and their PC as much as possible )
> 
> And  one too


  ?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 26, 2013)

Silver said:


> ?



Perfect! Thx


----------



## Tray (Jan 27, 2013)

Set for 

with Black border


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Set for
> 
> with Black border


----------



## Tray (Jan 27, 2013)

Will have to spread


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

No worries.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

150x150, please


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 27, 2013)

Could anyone resize this pic?


I want it to be a little smaller.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 27, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Could anyone resize this pic?
> 
> 
> I want it to be a little smaller.



 This is 388x487.

 This is 370x464


 This is 350x439.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 27, 2013)

Some sexy girl Profile pic please..

Dimension - 170x170.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Some sexy girl Profile pic please..
> 
> Dimension - 170x170.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hanchan (Jan 27, 2013)

Can someone please make a nice avatar with this pic for me?




I dont know what i really want but just make it look nice since i am not good at this things I dont know make it all pink and white

and same thing for the sig make it nice




I am really sorry if I asked too much and thank you


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 27, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone have Obito (when he's old) avatars? Preferably going well with my sig, but it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## NW (Jan 27, 2013)

Senior sig with dotted border.


----------



## NW (Jan 27, 2013)

^ I asked for a sig.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

Boshi sucking booty hole as always.


----------



## NW (Jan 27, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Boshi sucking booty hole as always.


Thanks. 

Repped.


----------



## Vice (Jan 27, 2013)

Bijuu Mode Naruto avatars?


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

*Quality* Vash the stampede avatars


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 27, 2013)

Vice said:


> Bijuu Mode Naruto avatars?


----------



## Vice (Jan 27, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>




Cool, thanks. You got any more like the first one though?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

Vice said:


> Bijuu Mode Naruto avatars?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 27, 2013)

Some cool Kakashi avas(especially as a kid would be nice).


----------



## Vice (Jan 27, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Damn dude, thanks. I owe you so much rep already...


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 27, 2013)

starr said:


> *Quality* Vash the stampede avatars



















Is this good Quality?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 27, 2013)

Vice said:


> Cool, thanks. You got any more like the first one though?



I don't currently. I will try finding some more.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 27, 2013)

starr said:


> *Quality* Vash the stampede avatars



As if I would give you anything but quality.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Marcο (Jan 27, 2013)

starr said:


> *Quality* Vash the stampede avatars


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> As if I would give you anything but quality.
> ]



these 
thank youuuuuuu, gotta spread some rep


----------



## Silver (Jan 27, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some cool Kakashi avas(especially as a kid would be nice).


not sure if they're cool but 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 27, 2013)

A sig of The Rock with the text "BEST IN THE WORLD"


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 27, 2013)

senior resize, come into my van -- i have green candy


----------



## Imagine (Jan 27, 2013)

Shαnks said:


>


Can I take these since Starr didn't?


----------



## Silver (Jan 27, 2013)

Trinity said:


> senior resize, come into my van -- i have green candy


----------



## Rosi (Jan 27, 2013)

Silver said:


> not sure if they're cool but
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome, thx :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Can I take these since Starr didn't?



it's actually up to me, so, go ahead :3


----------



## Imagine (Jan 27, 2013)

starr said:


> it's actually up to me, so, go ahead :3


Thanks        .


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> A sig of The Rock with the text "BEST IN THE WORLD"



Something like this?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 28, 2013)

.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Can I get more CM Punk sets .

One saying "Still best in the world"

...

without him having the WWE champion around him please...


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

I gave you all the good stocks I could find. Can I put the text on one of those? 

I'll look for more though.

Nevermind, deviantart had some cool stocks I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Along the lines of what you had in mind?


----------



## Bonney (Jan 28, 2013)

high heel avatars 150x150


Thank you


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 28, 2013)

125 x125 good quality Sasuke avatars?


----------



## NW (Jan 28, 2013)

Amon (Noatak) from Legend of Korra avatars?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2013)

150x200 N from pokemon avas


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 N from pokemon avas



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please



thanks man! Can I have the stock for the first one? Will rep now :3


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> thanks man! Can I have the stock for the first one? Will rep now :3



I'm glad you like them and sure,


----------



## hanchan (Jan 28, 2013)

Can someone please make a nice avatar with this pic for me?




I dont know what i really want but just make it look nice since i am not good at this things I dont know make it all pink and white

and same thing for the sig make it nice




I am really sorry if I asked too much and thank you


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Serenity said:


> high heel avatars 150x150
> 
> 
> Thank you

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125 x125 good quality Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> thanks man! Can I have the stock for the first one? Will rep now :3


----------



## Marcο (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> 150x200 N from pokemon avas


----------



## Smooth Sounds (Jan 28, 2013)

Can I have a small Obama avy ?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 28, 2013)

Smooth Sounds said:


> Can I have a small Obama avy ?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 29, 2013)

For anyone who is up for it... Please.

I need four avatars of my OTPs for my sig.

*Request 1:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-for effects, if possible, can you make it more red/black? 

*Request 2:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-any effects that look good

*Request 3:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-effects up to you

*Request 4:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-whatever effects look good

Thanks!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't do effects, but I can resize them. I think Archangel Michael does some effects, but if not you'll have to submit them in a shop.


----------



## HiCham (Jan 29, 2013)

Hirako Shinji sigs?’


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 29, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Thanks. These look great.

BTW, could you slow the frames of the gifs?


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Resize  to 150 x 150?


----------



## Silver (Jan 29, 2013)

Nate River said:


> Resize  to 150 x 150?



   ?


----------



## Seiji (Jan 29, 2013)

Silver said:


> ?



Thanks mate. Um, I'm wonderin' if you could add a thin black border in it? 

My mistake that I didn't include that in my previous request. I'll rep you again once I'm able to.


----------



## Silver (Jan 30, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Seiji (Jan 30, 2013)

Silver said:


> Sure



Thanks! . 24'ed at the moment though and need to spread, will rep again soon.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto 518_ 




I would like a good Sasuke avatar of this


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga 618 Spoilers_ 












Please, no spoilers outside The Telegrams until they're cleared ~ane​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

May I have  transparent pls? :33


----------



## Synn (Jan 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I have  transparent pls? :33


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2013)

Thx!


----------



## NW (Jan 30, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Noatak/Amon (Legend of Korra) avas?


Re-requesting.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto 518_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Jan 30, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Taking these. Repped (if I can if not, I will later).


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2013)

150x150 plox


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2013)

I gotchu 24'd


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2013)

No worries. I know you're good for it.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone got Oliver Queen as Green Arrow Avatars in 150x150 or sets from the comics or from the show called Arrow? Will rep in return. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Onizuka Hime mostly known as Himeko from Sket Dance avas

Gifs or fanart is fine please!

Senior!


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Onizuka Hime mostly known as Himeko from Sket Dance avas
> 
> Gifs or fanart is fine please!
> 
> Senior!



Just some tumblr gifs resized:





Good to see you back dude ~​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

/lkzdm;vkjdfsv;kjdfl;bvjds;fkgj;dflkjg;dsfkjg;dkfjgdfg


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

THANKS JAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I need to refriend you dammit)


----------



## Silver (Jan 31, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Anyone got Oliver Queen as Green Arrow Avatars in 150x150 or sets from the comics or from the show called Arrow? Will rep in return. Thanks.


 



Sayaka said:


> Onizuka Hime mostly known as Himeko from Sket Dance avas
> 
> Gifs or fanart is fine please!
> 
> Senior!



kinda late but already made them so


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Rjdndjfndnf thank you


----------



## Ghost (Jan 31, 2013)

need my avy rounded.


----------



## Synn (Jan 31, 2013)

Shirosaki said:


> need my avy rounded.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 31, 2013)

perfect. i'll rep asap.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 31, 2013)

125x125 Konan or Johan Liebert(From Monster) avatars?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 31, 2013)

Sasuke Uchiha please, thanks a lot by now. (rounded or bordered are preferred)


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Sasuke Uchiha please, thanks a lot by now. (rounded or bordered are preferred)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> 125x125 Konan or Johan Liebert(From Monster) avatars?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Onizuka Hime mostly known as Himeko from Sket Dance avas
> 
> Gifs or fanart is fine please!
> 
> Senior!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 31, 2013)

Can someone rezise my signature?


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 31, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Thanks a ton,and Will rep soon.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Holy shit thanks hdjdjfjjxcxj


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 31, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

I feel appreciated. 

I think you all know the rigamarole by now but borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to any of them.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot again, they all look pretty the way they are :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you please please PM me the stock for the second ava dsklfjglksdfjgsdfgsdfg


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Can you please please PM me the stock for the second ava dsklfjglksdfjgsdfgsdfg


Sent.



Moon~ said:


> Thanks a lot again, they all look pretty the way they are :33


You're welcome.


----------



## NW (Jan 31, 2013)

Senior avas of the following two images.

[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

For the second one, don't keep Tarrlock in, just Noatak.

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## NW (Jan 31, 2013)

^ Thanks. 

Need to spread.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 31, 2013)

White Silver King, starr, I'm sorry, but if starr doesn't request I'm going to have to ask White Silver King to send any gift for her via VM or PM


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry, won't do it again.


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

ane is such a cock block 

requesting Rashida Jones avatars, gifs are welcome :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks               :33


----------



## Marcο (Feb 1, 2013)

starr said:


> ane is such a cock block
> 
> requesting Rashida Jones avatars, gifs are welcome :33


​


----------



## Rosi (Feb 1, 2013)

Some _manga_ Konan avas
and transparency for  please :33


----------



## Marcο (Feb 1, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some _manga_ Konan avas
> and transparency for  please :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> ​



ty                      !!!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 1, 2013)

tnx


----------



## Seiji (Feb 1, 2013)

Kakashi _black and white_ sigs?


----------



## Silver (Feb 1, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Some _manga_ Konan avas
> and transparency for  please :33


 


Nate River said:


> Kakashi _black and white_ sigs?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2013)

Edward Elric 150x200 ava's ?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 1, 2013)

Silver said:


>



Thank you, as always


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> Edward Elric 150x200 ava's ?



Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to any.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)

More:


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 1, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> Edward Elric 150x200 ava's ?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Marcο (Feb 1, 2013)

Kelsey said:


> Edward Elric 150x200 ava's ?


​


----------



## Vermin (Feb 1, 2013)

kiba inuzuka avatars, both senior and mod sized 

will rep


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

feed me more Punk sets plzzzzzzz

I have a folder full of Punk.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 1, 2013)

Zyken said:


> kiba inuzuka avatars, both senior and mod sized
> 
> will rep

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)

150x150 plez


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 plez


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't see it.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I can't see it.



Can't see what?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 1, 2013)

Zyken said:


> kiba inuzuka avatars, both senior and mod sized
> 
> will rep


----------



## Blunt (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> feed me more Punk sets plzzzzzzz
> 
> I have a folder full of Punk.



Rep with use please. Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 1, 2013)

Zyken said:


> kiba inuzuka avatars, both senior and mod sized
> 
> will rep



​


----------



## NW (Feb 1, 2013)

More Yakushi Kabuto avas?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 1, 2013)

Silver said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Cheers. 

Gotta spread though.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 2, 2013)

No Worries said:


> More Yakushi Kabuto avas?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 2, 2013)

can someone make an senior ava from  gif?

pls and thanks :33


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 2, 2013)

Reiki said:


> can someone make an senior ava from  gif?
> 
> pls and thanks :33


----------



## ℛei (Feb 2, 2013)

THANKS


----------



## Billie (Feb 2, 2013)

DmC Dante Ava in 150x200, please.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> DmC Dante Ava in 150x200, please.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2013)

@Shanks and @Archangel you guys are awesome, thank you pek


----------



## Hariti (Feb 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> DmC Dante Ava in 150x200, please.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2013)

jglkdfhgklj Fuck you Reiki Fuck you.

OK I need an senior  ava out of these yummy gifs. 



omg heather why you so sexy slkdfdfgdfgsdfgd


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 2, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> jglkdfhgklj Fuck you Reiki Fuck you.
> 
> OK I need an senior  ava out of these yummy gifs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> jglkdfhgklj Fuck you Reiki Fuck you.
> 
> OK I need an senior  ava out of these yummy gifs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2013)

I love you I fucking LOVE YOU!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 2, 2013)

Senran Kagura 125X125 avatars?


----------



## Talia00 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can I have a set made out of this? A border around the set like my current set would be nice.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Talia00 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow that looks great! But I'm still stuck with 125x125 avatar size limit. Can you resize it please?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 2, 2013)

Talia said:


> Wow that looks great! But I'm still stuck with 125x125 avatar size limit. Can you resize it please?



Actually also your sig should be checked to fit into normal members size, which is 550 x 400, so if that could be fixed as well? :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I'm just all kinds of fail today


----------



## NW (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 2, 2013)

Joo said:


> DmC Dante Ava in 150x200, please.


​


----------



## creative (Feb 2, 2013)

I just want a border and bigger, clearer pic of my current Avatar

white portrait border

125x125.

I will thank you with rep and or some other form of payment if need be.

will rep


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 2, 2013)

Tony Montana signatures please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

creative said:


> I just want a border and bigger, clearer pic of my current Avatar
> 
> white portrait border
> 
> ...



Unless you have the stock I can't make it bigger _and_ clearer.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 2, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Tony Montana signatures please.


----------



## creative (Feb 2, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Unless you have the stock I can't make it bigger _and_ clearer.




...I'm guessing stock means the photo's origin? if so I found it from here


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## creative (Feb 2, 2013)

Excellent job King.

+rep.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 2, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Senran Kagura 125X125 avatars?



Re-requesting. >_>


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 2, 2013)

Haskus Polaris said:


> Re-requesting. >_>


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 2, 2013)

^thanks Mike.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

150x150


----------



## Marcο (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150


----------



## Blunt (Feb 2, 2013)

The colors were pretty dingy so I stepped em up a bit. Included the original coloring too though, just in case you preferred it.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Feb 3, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you mane,repped.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 3, 2013)

a mexican hat on my avatar please :33


will rep


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> a mexican hat on my avatar please :33
> 
> 
> will rep


----------



## Kid (Feb 3, 2013)

Hashirama avy's please

150x150


----------



## NW (Feb 3, 2013)

Gogeta avas/sets?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 3, 2013)

No Worries said:


> Gogeta avas/sets?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## NW (Feb 3, 2013)

^ Thanks.

Repped.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 3, 2013)

chicks with guns avas


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 3, 2013)

No Worries said:


> ^ Thanks.
> 
> Repped.



You're welcome.




Morphine said:


> chicks with guns avas


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Morphine said:


> chicks with guns avas



Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to any of them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

150x150 please


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 please


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there a way to decrease the stretching?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Mikey doesn't like the crop tool.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2013)

Morphine said:


> chicks with guns avas


we need to talk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 3, 2013)

informal request, with green candy 

castiel gif senior avas


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Trinity said:


> informal request, with green candy
> 
> castiel gif senior avas


----------



## Morphine (Feb 3, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to any of them.





Trinity said:


> we need to talk



what do we need to talk about


----------



## Marcο (Feb 3, 2013)

Trinity said:


> informal request, with green candy
> 
> castiel gif senior avas


​


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2013)

Muhammad Ali avys?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Muhammad Ali avys?



Borders, rounded corners, etc can be added to any of them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marcο (Feb 3, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Muhammad Ali avys?


​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

can I take this since Morphy isn't  I love Dita Von Teese


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Go ahead.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 4, 2013)

sexy avatars plz .


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2013)

Vegeta/Gogeta/Vegito avys please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 4, 2013)

Madara/Sasuke Uchiha avys?

125X125


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Shanks and WSK. I repped you both.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

It seems I have some work to do. Mikey and Marco are slacking. 



Sunako said:


> sexy avatars plz .


Do you care to expand on that?



Raiden said:


> Thanks Shanks and WSK. I repped you both.


Any time.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Vegeta/Gogeta/Vegito avys please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Madara/Sasuke Uchiha avys?
> 
> 125X125


----------



## Marcο (Feb 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Vegeta/Gogeta/Vegito avys please.


​


White Silver King said:


> It seems I have some work to do. Mikey and Marco are slacking.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 4, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Thanks. WSK.  Gonna have to spread. ^_^'


----------



## NW (Feb 4, 2013)

More Gogeta avas?


----------



## Silver (Feb 4, 2013)

^


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2013)

May I have some more Himeko avas or Bossuhime? pleae


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2013)

make this transparent please


will rep, ty


----------



## Silver (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Feb 4, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> May I have some more Himeko avas or Bossuhime? pleae


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 4, 2013)

a sig out of the last part/panel of page (Doflamingo snap)


----------



## Tray (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar for 

Dotted borders


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> a sig out of the last part/panel of page (Doflamingo snap)


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Avatar for
> 
> Dotted borders


----------



## Tray (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks will rep asap


Oh, and can you zoom in the stock slightly more?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Oceania (Feb 4, 2013)

A ava please. keep the sombereo in.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2013)

Quality Ichigo Kurosaki avatars, gifs too if you got them


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 4, 2013)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have any 20th century boys 150x200 avatars?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Taking these. I got you both Marco and WSK.


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have Sasuke or SNSD avys? :3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 5, 2013)

A lot of the shops seem busy so I thought I'd try here and see if anyone was willing...

I need an opening banner for one of my fanclubs.

Stock: 
Text: Rapunzel & Her Prince: The Natsume x Mikan FC

Just make it look nice, please.

Thanks!

Note: I know the stock is small but if someone would still be willing to work with it, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2013)

hi

can someone make me a senior ava from ?

thankies


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi
> 
> can someone make me a senior ava from ?
> 
> thankies


How's this?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2013)

its good and thanks for making it  /repped

but can someone tried too,pls


----------



## Hariti (Feb 5, 2013)

Reiki said:


> hi
> 
> can someone make me a senior ava from ?
> 
> thankies



The original's height is 135px so the quality of a 150x150 avatar is lower


150x135 version


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2013)

^thanks 

ugh sorry for trouble guys


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Can someone add a single black border to my sig?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Can someone add a single black border to my sig?



this good?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you think it out? A single line.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, mate.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Reiki said:


> its good and thanks for making it  /repped
> 
> but can someone tried too,pls


It's fine.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 5, 2013)

Thin black borders.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 5, 2013)

Zenon said:


> Thin black borders.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay not that thin. 

I want them visible when they shrink to 150x150


----------



## Ghost (Feb 5, 2013)

Zenon said:


> Thin black borders.





bah, boshi speedblitzed. that fucker.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 5, 2013)

That works  .


----------



## Cromer (Feb 5, 2013)

Transparency for this image please


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2013)

more Ichigo Kurosaki avatars


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 5, 2013)

Transparency of Toriko with long hair on the right of the page.


----------



## NW (Feb 5, 2013)

Silver said:


> ^


Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 5, 2013)

starr said:


> more Ichigo Kurosaki avatars



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2013)

Can somebody resize this GIF image so that it fits the avatar limit? This image exceeds 100 KB (400+ KB).


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2013)

Much appreciated, bud.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 5, 2013)

house x wilson avatars please


----------



## Jabba (Feb 5, 2013)

Do you mind telling me how to resize a GIF image?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Morphine said:


> house x wilson avatars please


 



Jabba said:


> Do you mind telling me how to resize a GIF image?


It's different depending on what software you use. I use Photoshop CS6. I recommend looking up how to do it on YouTube, they'll do a much better job explaining than I would.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

set out of this plz


----------



## Stannis (Feb 5, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Transparency of Toriko with long hair on the right of the page.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Flow said:


> set out of this plz


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2013)

....Himeko sket dance manga shots  ava's preferably the  latest ones!!! ( either from Valentine day crises 186 to 188 or  the trouble travel arc (229 to 232)


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> ....Himeko sket dance manga shots  ava's preferably the  latest ones!!! ( either from Valentine day crises 186 to 188 or  the trouble travel arc (229 to 232)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2013)

This as an ava



This as a sig.

Both with a thin black border please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> This as an ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers. 24'd but will rep when I can.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 5, 2013)

gotta spread but will rep asap


----------



## Cromer (Feb 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Transparency for this image please



Gonna repeat my request;maybe no one saw it


----------



## Stannis (Feb 5, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Gonna repeat my request;maybe no one saw it


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have any good Hibari kyoya avatars size: 150x200?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

150x150 with the same border as my sig plz


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 150x150 with the same border as my sig plz



How's this?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Could you crop it a bit for higher quality? Would that be possible?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh it's possible. Let me see how far you've come, Imagine.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2013)

Better, thank you.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm learning.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 6, 2013)

starr said:


> Quality Ichigo Kurosaki avatars, gifs too if you got them





starr said:


> more Ichigo Kurosaki avatars


​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Morphine (Feb 6, 2013)

someone size this down so i can use it as an avatar please


----------



## Imagine (Feb 6, 2013)

This good?

Slowed down version


----------



## Remyx (Feb 6, 2013)

Some One Piece set consisting of the Straw Hats or one of them.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> ​



thaaaaank you


----------



## HiCham (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi !! Ulquiorra Schiffer (Espada 4 ) avatars?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 6, 2013)

Any Kuroko's Basketball gif's for members of the Generation of miracles please :33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 6, 2013)

Impact said:


> Anyone have any good Hibari kyoya avatars size: 150x200?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 6, 2013)

HiCham said:


> Hi !! Ulquiorra Schiffer (Espada 4 ) avatars?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rosi (Feb 6, 2013)

please :33


----------



## Stannis (Feb 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> please :33



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Maerala (Feb 7, 2013)

Could someone make a transparency of this, smooth it out a little, and make it into a set with Tsunade's face as the avatar? The sig might also need to be scaled down a tad to conform with size rules.



Thanks in advance! Will rep. :33


----------



## Rosi (Feb 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



ty


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Thanks bro


----------



## Plush (Feb 7, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Could someone make a transparency of this, smooth it out a little, and make it into a set with Tsunade's face as the avatar? The sig might also need to be scaled down a tad to conform with size rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance! Will rep. :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Feb 7, 2013)

Quality Gin Ichimaru avas. Rep assured.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2013)

Any quality Battle Angel Alita (aka Gunnm) avatars/sets/signatures?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Any quality Battle Angel Alita (aka Gunnm) avatars/sets/signatures?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Stannis (Feb 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Quality Gin Ichimaru avas.



​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imagine (Feb 7, 2013)

Taking these. 24'd my nig.


----------



## Remyx (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, we'll pretend I never requested anything of One Piece then. The Shield from WWE maybe? Come on someone.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ​
> Rep if taking, please


Cool.

Any sigs? Maybe for that second avatar?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Cool.
> 
> Any sigs? Maybe for that second avatar?



Let me know if you want borders, rounded corners, or avatar versions of any of them.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 7, 2013)

Remyx said:


> Okay, we'll pretend I never requested anything of One Piece then. The Shield from WWE maybe? Come on someone.



He had very few quality stocks, so I don't have as many as I usually do for the requests I fulfill.


----------



## Remyx (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help anyway.


----------



## NW (Feb 7, 2013)

Groudon avas?


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2013)

Offering rep for 135x200 Star Wars avatars. [Yes it's for another forum]


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 7, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Groudon avas?


----------



## NW (Feb 7, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>


HOLY FUCKING SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

Thank you! You sir, are repped. :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

someone re-size these please
avatar
senior


----------



## Blunt (Feb 7, 2013)

Gotchu girl



The colorings on these are kinda weird. Is that intended or should I mess around with them a bit?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 7, 2013)

Gaja said:


> Offering rep for 135x200 Star Wars avatars. [Yes it's for another forum]

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## santanico (Feb 7, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Gotchu girl
> 
> 
> 
> The colorings on these are kinda weird. Is that intended or should I mess around with them a bit?



leave 'em as is please :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 8, 2013)

Can any effects be added here without resizing?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Re-sized properly this time. Sorry starr.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks whitey :33


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2013)

Can I either have a slowed down version of this scene or a better gif or pic?  



  720hp


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a slowed down version. It's only 6 frames so, given it's animation, it's going to be jerky. I'll make a new one from the link with a few more frames so it's smoother.



Edit: And here's my remake of the GIF


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2013)

can someone resize this to 150x150


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2013)

*I hope this is not too much to ask but*



Bird of Paradise said:


> Can I either have a slowed down version of this scene or a better gif or pic?
> 
> 720hp





White Silver King said:


> Here's a slowed down version. It's only 6 frames so, given it's animation, it's going to be jerky. I'll make a new one from the link with a few more frames so it's smoother
> 
> Edit: And here's my remake of the GIF




Can you reposition this so it is in the center?  It is not entirely centered.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## NW (Feb 8, 2013)

These two avas aren't gifs when I try to use them. I'm guessing the file size is too big or something. So could someone reduce that or do whatever is needed to make these two avas usable? Thanks.

[sp] [/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Feb 8, 2013)

Fusion said:


> These two avas aren't gifs when I try to use them. I'm guessing the file size is too big or something. So could someone reduce that or do whatever is needed to make these two avas usable? Thanks.
> 
> [sp] [/sp]


Yeah, they were a bit over the file size limit. Fixed now.


----------



## NW (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Tray (Feb 9, 2013)

Kinda irrelevant, but can someone screenshot my profile and post it in my VM? I'll rep .......


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Like that?


----------



## Tray (Feb 9, 2013)

Fank yoo       **


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2013)

Joseph Morgan avatars, gifs are welcome, as himself or Klaus


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

starr said:


> Joseph Morgan avatars, gifs are welcome, as himself or Klaus


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2013)

omg whitey I can only rep you so much


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Ur lurv iz enuf


----------



## NW (Feb 9, 2013)

More Groudon avas?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 9, 2013)

Senior sized set from .

A dashed line border and no effects.

Please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Senior sized set from .
> 
> A dashed line border and no effects.
> 
> Please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Fusion said:


> More Groudon avas?


----------



## Talia00 (Feb 9, 2013)

Could I get some sets of Alanis Morissette?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (Feb 9, 2013)

Any Sinbad from Magi avas/sigs/sets?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2013)

Can I get a set from ?

Don't need too much effects, just dotted ava and sig is enough.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 9, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## NW (Feb 9, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


I'll take these two. The others were either virtually the same as the previous batch of avas, or had other beings in it, which is oppresive to Groudon's gloriousness. 

Thanks. Will rep after spreading.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 9, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>


Thank you, good sir.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello 

can I have a senior ava from ?pretty please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Reiki


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2013)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> can I have a senior ava from ?pretty please



​


----------



## ℛei (Feb 9, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> Hi Reiki





Scizor said:


> ​



thanks guys


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 9, 2013)

125X125 avatars of Katsuragi from Senran Kagura?


----------



## NW (Feb 9, 2013)

Obito avatars?


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 9, 2013)

Musashi Miyamoto from Vagabond.


Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Feb 9, 2013)

. Just her smiling like a cat before it changes, pl0x. :33


----------



## Blunt (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Sablés (Feb 9, 2013)

Could someone give me a dotted border for my set? :WOW


----------



## Rosi (Feb 9, 2013)

Could anyone make signature gif out of  pic? With kid/adult Obito transition of some sort. Not very big size.

Tnx :33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 9, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> 125X125 avatars of Katsuragi from Senran Kagura?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 9, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Obito avatars?


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 9, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Thankies.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 9, 2013)

Gold Roger said:


> Musashi Miyamoto from Vagabond.
> 
> 
> Avatars or Sets?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 9, 2013)

Can someone make this 150x150, please?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 9, 2013)

Sunako said:


> Can someone make this 150x150, please?


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Could anyone make signature gif out of  pic? With kid/adult Obito transition of some sort. Not very big size.
> 
> Tnx :33



 I'm guessing this is what you're talking about?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 9, 2013)

well that was fast  thank you very much!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 9, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nono, something like , but the quality of mine is shitty and I want it wider. Around 500 pix. :33


----------



## NW (Feb 9, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>


Thanks. 

Repped.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 9, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nono, something like , but the quality of mine is shitty and I want it wider. Around 500 pix. :33



Sorry, I haven't really learn how to do it well but I did these


----------



## Rosi (Feb 9, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


> Sorry, I haven't really learn how to do it well but I did these
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I like dem :33

Have reps.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 10, 2013)

avatars like these pliz.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 10, 2013)

Sunako said:


> avatars like these pliz.


----------



## Gold Roger (Feb 10, 2013)

Archangel Michael said:


>



Taking these two for later use.

+ Rep


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2013)

Could I have a Ava out of this?



and a gif sig out of these parts?







all dotted white borders


----------



## NW (Feb 10, 2013)

Senior ava outta ?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Senior ava outta ?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Could I have a Ava out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Feb 10, 2013)

Woah, that was fast. Repped.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



That was fast 

I'll wear it after this one xD


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 10, 2013)

Can I have this as an ava with white borders please?

Thanks by now. :33


----------



## Archangel Michael (Feb 10, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Can I have this as an ava with white borders please?
> 
> Thanks by now. :33


----------



## Balchenor (Feb 10, 2013)

I am requesting a set of "Girl The Wilds". I want specifically, the character; Song Jae Gu[avatar], and for other things;
Park Jung Hyun and Li Mi Nam.





Here is the link to him! Thank you so much!!
You can also google him >_>


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

Could someone very *neatly* curve the angles of my avatar?


----------



## Marcο (Feb 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Could someone very *neatly* curve the angles of my avatar?




How's this?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 11, 2013)

Background transparency and scale it to 400 pix in height please :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2013)

Quality Itachi avatars, sigs, gifs please


----------



## Morphine (Feb 11, 2013)

avatar size please?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Quality Itachi avatars, sigs, gifs please



Sigs. Working on the avas now.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Morphine said:


> avatar size please?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Quality Itachi avatars, sigs, gifs please




​
Rep if taking, please 



Morphine said:


> avatar size please?



​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Morphine (Feb 11, 2013)

you really are a king
gotta spread to rep you tho


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Quality Itachi avatars, sigs, gifs please



Avatars



Well fuck. I totally misread Itachi as Ichigo.

If you don't want them starr, I'll put them up in the Giveaway thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 11, 2013)

Quality 125X125 Erza/Jellal avatars, or sigs?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Actual Itachi sigs this time. Avas coming up.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Itachi avatars

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

And a few extras for me being stupid


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 11, 2013)

Kyouko, Sayaka , Mami avas , sigs,!! Manga or Gif or fanart!

what ever really I just want these three whatever please!


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

Avys and sigs of Han from Naruto?


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

G said:


> Avys and sigs of Han from Naruto?



These are pretty much the only decent stocks I could find. He doesn't have a lot of fan art out there.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Quality 125X125 Erza/Jellal avatars, or sigs?


----------



## Rima (Feb 11, 2013)

Can I get a sig and avatar of this pic? 



Rounded border please.


----------



## Marcο (Feb 11, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Kyouko, Sayaka , Mami avas , sigs,!! Manga or Gif or fanart!
> 
> what ever really I just want these three whatever please!


----------



## Marcο (Feb 11, 2013)

starr said:


> Quality Itachi avatars, sigs, gifs please


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't quote them all lol thanks whitey!


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 11, 2013)

White Silver King said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Rima said:


> Can I get a sig and avatar of this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded border please.


----------



## Rima (Feb 11, 2013)

^ Thank you!


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Smaller sig as requested


----------



## NW (Feb 11, 2013)

Zeus avatars?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2013)

Sig.



Ava



Personal photo please.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you mean by personal photo?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2013)

White Silver King said:


> What do you mean by personal photo?



Profile pic.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2013)

Use this for the sig if you wish.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Blunt (Feb 11, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> Profile pic.


Gotcha



Speedy G. said:


> Use this for the sig if you wish.
> 
> [sp][/sp]


Realized as soon as I posted it. It's already fixed.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

